# SILENT-OC-WAKÜ-High-End-PC Angebot/Verbesserungsvorschläge



## Zidane de la Rocha (10. April 2009)

*SILENT-OC-WAKÜ-High-End-PC Angebot/Verbesserungsvorschläge*

Einen wunderschönen guten Abend 

Parallel zu meinem Komplett-Rechner-Thread: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...-end-pc-angebot-verbesserungsvorschlaege.html



*Luxus-System-Konfiguration Stand: 17.04.09*

*- *Asus Rampage II Extreme X58 LGA 1366, *@ MIPS ASUS Rampage 2 Extreme Dual-Chip POM + MIPS ASUS Rampage 2 Mosfet 2*
*- *INTEL Core i7 920 (D0 Stepping) @ ca. 4.2GHz,* @ Watercool HEATKILLER CPU Rev3.0 1366*
- 6144MB DDR3  Corsair Dominator GT TR3X6G2000C8GTF 
- 6144MB DDR3  Corsair Dominator GT TR3X6G2000C8GTF 
- LG BLU-RAY-Brenner GGW-H20L, schwarz, *entkoppelt* *(+Dämmbox!????? bzw. andere geräuschreduzierende Massnahmen!?????)* 
- LiteOn DH-4O1S, schwarz, *entkoppelt* *(+Dämmbox!????? bzw. andere geräuschreduzierende Massnahmen!?????)* 
- Lian Li CR-35B Card Reader, schwarz, USB 2.0
- 64GB Intel SSD X25-E SATA II
- 256GB Samsung SSD PB22-J SATA II 
- 2x 300GB (RAID-0) Western Digital VelociRaptor *@ Watercool SILENTstar HD-Dual Rev2.0 + 2x Watercool SILENTstar Bottomplate*  (leise genug???)
- 1024MB GeForce GTX 285 @ ca. 756MHz... *@ Watercool HEATKILLER GPU-X² GTX285* (2gb gtx285 wegen Abweichung zum Referenzdesign nicht mit Wasser kühlbar!!!???)
- 1024MB GeForce GTX 285 @ ca. 756MHz... *@ Watercool HEATKILLER GPU-X² GTX285 + Watercool GPU-X² Dual-Link (1-Slot) *
- SB Creative X-Fi Titanium Fatal1ty Champion Series retail, PCIe
- Lian Li PC-V2110,* samt Schwenktür schallgedämmt + 2-4 Noiseblocker NB-Multiframe MF12-S2* *(+ 2-4 Sets Vibrationsdämpfer) *
*- Innovatek Cool-Power-PRO-850W-PSU, wassergekühlt*
*- Watercool MO-RA 2 Pro* + *Watercool Lüfterblende + 9x* *Noiseblocker NB-Multiframe MF12-S2* oder* Aquacomputer evo 1080* (genauso gut + schicker (schwarz)!??)
- Y-Kabel 3Pin Molex auf 4x3Pin Molex + Schnellverschluss CPC 9,5mm Stecker + Schnellverschluss CPC 9,5mm Kupplung...!?*
- Aquacomputer Aquastream XT USB Standard* *+ Shoggy Sandwich Entkopplung* *+ Eheim 1046 Einlassadapter + Eheim 1046 Auslassadapter*
*- Aquacomputer Aquaero 4.0  Display weiß/blau *
*- AGB Magicool Plexiac 250*
- *Schlauch* *Masterkleer 13/10mm UV-aktiv Blau (transparent) *Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Schlauch Masterkleer 13/10mm UV-aktiv Blau (transpararent) (3/8"ID) Schlauch Masterkleer 13/10mm UV-aktiv Blau (transparent) (3/8"ID) 59052 (wieviel m ca.???)
*- **Anschlüsse 13/10 Anschraubtülle G1/4* (wieviele?)
 *- Anschlüsse 13/10 Anschraubtülle 90° drehbar G1/4* (wieviele?)
- *destiliertes Wasser + Fluid XP+ Extreme Clear EOL (32oz)* Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Fluid XP+ Extreme Clear 944ml (32oz) Fluid XP+ Extreme Clear EOL (32oz) 944ml 30045
(- Thermo- und Durchflusssensoren!??)



*"abgespeckte" System-Konfiguration Stand: 17.04.09*

*- *Asus Rampage II Extreme X58 LGA 1366, *@ MIPS ASUS Rampage 2 Extreme Dual-Chip POM + MIPS ASUS Rampage 2 Mosfet 2*
*- *INTEL Core i7 920 (D0 Stepping) @ ca. 4.2GHz,* @ Watercool HEATKILLER CPU Rev3.0 1366*
*!*- 6144MB DDR3  Corsair Dominator GT TR3X6G2000C8GTF 
 - LG BLU-RAY-Brenner GGW-H20L, schwarz, *entkoppelt* *(+Dämmbox!????? bzw. andere geräuschreduzierende Massnahmen!?????)* 
*!*- Asus DVD-Leselaufwerk E818A3T, *entkoppelt* *(+Dämmbox!????? bzw. andere geräuschreduzierende Massnahmen!?????)* 
 - Lian Li CR-35B Card Reader, schwarz, USB 2.0
*!*- 256GB Samsung SSD PB22-J SATA II 
*!*- 1000GB Samsung SpinPoint F1 *@ Watercool SILENTstar HD-Single Rev2.0 + Watercool SILENTstar Bottomplate*
*!*- 1792MB GeForce GTX 295 @ ca. 660MHz... *@ Watercool HEATKILLER GPU-X² GTX295*
 - SB Creative X-Fi Titanium Fatal1ty Champion Series retail, PCIe
(!)- Lian Li PC-V2110,* samt Schwenktür schallgedämmt*
*!*- Enermax Revolution85+  850W ATX 2.2
(!)*- Watercool MO-RA 2 Pro* + *Watercool Lüfterblende + 9x* *Noiseblocker NB-Multiframe MF12-S1* oder* Aquacomputer evo 1080* (genauso gut + schicker (schwarz)!??)
 - Y-Kabel 3Pin Molex auf 4x3Pin Molex + Schnellverschluss CPC 9,5mm Stecker + Schnellverschluss CPC 9,5mm Kupplung...!?
*!**- Aquacomputer Aquastream XT USB Ultra* *+ Shoggy Sandwich Entkopplung**+ Eheim 1046 Einlassadapter + Eheim 1046 Auslassadapter*
 *- AGB Magicool Plexiac 250*
- *Schlauch* *Masterkleer 13/10mm UV-aktiv Blau (transparent)* Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Schlauch Masterkleer 13/10mm UV-aktiv Blau (transpararent) (3/8"ID) Schlauch Masterkleer 13/10mm UV-aktiv Blau (transparent) (3/8"ID) 59052 (wieviel m ca.???)
*- **Anschlüsse 13/10 Anschraubtülle G1/4* (wieviele?)
 *- Anschlüsse 13/10 Anschraubtülle 90° drehbar G1/4* (wieviele?)
- *destiliertes Wasser + Fluid XP+ Extreme Clear EOL (32oz)* Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Fluid XP+ Extreme Clear 944ml (32oz) Fluid XP+ Extreme Clear EOL (32oz) 944ml 30045
(- Thermo- und Durchflusssensoren!??)



alte Konfiguration beim erstellen des Threads:

*Die Komponenten die mehr oder weniger feststehen**: *

*- Asus Rampage II Extreme X58 LGA 1366, Wassergekühlt!*
*- INTEL Core i7 920 @ ca. 4.0GHz, Wassergekühlt!*
- 6144MB DDR3  Corsair Dominator GT TR3X6G1866C7GTF 
 - 6144MB DDR3 Corsair Dominator GT TR3X6G1866C7GTF  
- LG BLU-RAY-Brenner GGW-H20L (leider unter Last laut, aber da gibt es im Blu-Ray-Bereich noch keine ALternative!?)
 - Asus DVD-Leselaufwerk E818A3T (leises DVD-Leselaufwerk als Ausgleich!?)
- 64GB Intel SSD X25-E SATA II
- 256GB Samsung SSD PB22-J SATA II 
- 3.5" CardReader...
*- 1024MB GeForce GTX 285 (auf mind. 720MHz usw. übertaktet, Wassergekühlt!) *(2048MB GTX 285 falls mehr Karten, sowie die passenden WaKü-Komponennten verfügbar sein sollten...!???) *
- 1024MB GeForce GTX 285  (auf mind. 720MHz usw. übertaktet, Wassergekühlt!)*
- SB Creative X-Fi Titanium Fatal1ty Champion Series retail, PCIe (oder besser eine Auzentech!?)
*- Lian Li PC P80 Armorsuit Big Black   (besseres WaKü-Gehäuse!?)* (evtl. laufruhigere Lüfter mit hohem Luftdurchsatz??!)
*- Noiseblocker Evolution EQ Platinium Dämmung!??
- Enermax Revolution 85+ Netzteil - 1050 Watt  (leisere, effizientere NT!?) *
- MS Windows VISTA Ultimate 64 + Instal +TREIBER Installation 


Für mich hat eine *gute Wasserkühlung* zwei Vorteile: 

*1. das System kann sehr sehr leise aufgebaut werden* *(sehr Wichtig für mich!!!)... *

2. aufgrund der guten Kühlung kann man das System hochtakten... 

Mir wäre ein *Ultra-Silent-System* und ein *paar Takte weniger*, weitaus lieber wie ein Ultra-OC-System mit gerade so akzeptabler Geräuschkulisse!!! (klar ist das subjektiv aber Ultra-Silent wird wohl die Richtung verständlich machen)


Durch Inspirationen im anderen Thread (Danke an dieser Stelle) spiele ich aktuell mit den Gedanken *Mora 2 Pro + 9 leise drehende Lüfter extern am Gehäuse* und einem *360er Radiator mit ebenfalls leise laufenden Lüftern*, der mitten in den Kreislauf mit eingebaut wird...
*
Ist das mit Sicht auf der Kühlleistung, Lautstärke und Kompatibilität zu den anderen WaKü-Komponenten sinnvoll???*

*Gibt es sehr sehr leise Pumpen die dies bewältigen könnten??? (ein aquastream modell vielleicht?)*

*vielleicht sogar zwei WaKü-Kreisläufe???*

*Generell möchte ich soviele Komponenten, wie möglich wassergekühlt haben (SILENT, aber auch Kühlaspekt)*

Also kommen z.B. auch Netzteile wie das innovatek Cool-Power-PRO-850W-PSU---wassergekuehlt(850W sind natürlich sehr knapp bemessen!?), oder auch wassergekühlter Arbeitsspeicher in Frage...*


Kosten sind zweitrangig! Das System muss sehr sehr leise, dabei aber hochgetaktet sein und optisch was hermachen!**


Was haltet ihr davon???* 

*Verbesserungsvorschläge bez. Lautstärke/Kühlung, Leistung??? 

Welche weiteren WaKü-Komponenten wären sinnvoll???
*

leider traue ich mich noch nicht selber an ein OC-WaKü-System-Bau ran 

*HÄTTE JEMAND LUST MIR SO EIN SYSTEM ZUSAMMEN ZU BAUEN???
MACHT MIR DOCH MAL BITTE ANGEBOTE*...


----------



## Madz (10. April 2009)

*AW: SILENT-OC-WAKÜ-High-End-PC Angebot/Verbesserungsvorschläge*

Bevor ich zu der Wakü komme.... auf welchem TFt Spielst du, daß du 2 GTx 285 brauchst? Und wieso 12 gb Speicher? :eek: Mir reichen für jedes aktuelle Spiel auf 24" 4 gb + GTX 260 aus. o_O


----------



## fadade (10. April 2009)

*AW: SILENT-OC-WAKÜ-High-End-PC Angebot/Verbesserungsvorschläge*

Das meinte ich auch schon (@Madz) aber er braucht die und ist für eine weitere Stellungnahme nur teilweise zu haben 

Leise Lüfter: Noiseblocker Multiframe!!!!

http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Silent-PC:::33.html


----------



## Madz (10. April 2009)

*AW: SILENT-OC-WAKÜ-High-End-PC Angebot/Verbesserungsvorschläge*

Den angesprochenen Sachverhalt möchte ich erstmal klären, ehe ich anfangen über eine Wakü zu diskutieren.


----------



## Zidane de la Rocha (10. April 2009)

*AW: SILENT-OC-WAKÜ-High-End-PC Angebot/Verbesserungsvorschläge*

Der Rechner soll einen Eizo HD2442W, einen Sony VPL-HW10 SXRD und ein Teufel Columa 700 R mit Material versorgen... 

  Er soll sowohl für Grafik-/Bildbearbeitung, als auch für Gaming, ein wenig Heimkino, Office, Internet usw. genutzt werden...

Ich bin Werbetechniker, da kann Speicher eig. nie schaden 
Ausserdem sind 12GB bei so einem System (High-End, OC, SSD...) wohl angemessen... 

GTX 285 SLI: Zudem würde ich ganz gerne mit viel Kantenglättung etc zocken...


----------



## ernie (10. April 2009)

*AW: SILENT-OC-WAKÜ-High-End-PC Angebot/Verbesserungsvorschläge*

 sehr geiles sys 
die pumpe kannste mit nem shoggy sandwich entkoppeln und ne kleine dämmbox drumrum bauen und dann hält die die klappe 
sonst sieht gut aus
zum kreislauf:
muss man sehen, is besser wenn schon alles im gehäuse is würde aber

pumpe->mora->beide grakas( mit ner SLI brücke für waküs verbinden[kp ob das mit den temps hinhaut])m-> triple-> CPU -> spawas->north->south->agb->und wieder pumpe

mir schwirren im kopf auch schon baupläne rum 
was fürn gehäuse sols denn werden muss genug platz haben also bigtower oder

oder halt mit 2 kreisläufen:

1.pumpe->mora->grakas-> agb->Ypumpe
2.pumpe->triple->CPU->spawas->north->south->agb->pumpe

wäre die bessere alternative glaub ich kost halt nur mehr

wie gesagt
am besten sieht man das wenn die sachen eingebaut sind

würde mich auch fürs zusammenbasteln melden  bei der göttlichen hardware  
wohne in hessen grenze zu sauerland hab meinen rechner auch selber geplant und zusammengebaut hatte auch schon einen umzug in n neues gehäuse gemacht alles kein problem


----------



## fadade (10. April 2009)

*AW: SILENT-OC-WAKÜ-High-End-PC Angebot/Verbesserungsvorschläge*

11x -> Caseking.de » Lüfter » Noiseblocker » Noiseblocker Multiframe S-Series MF12-S1 - 120mm

+
1x -> ichbinleise.de - Mora 2 Radiator

+
 1x -> (irgendeinen davon) Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Radiatoren » 360mm Radiatoren

====> ca. 360-400€ (ohne pume, agb, etc.)

@ ernie: ich denke, dass er um zwei Kreisläufe kaum rumkommt...


----------



## nemetona (10. April 2009)

*AW: SILENT-OC-WAKÜ-High-End-PC Angebot/Verbesserungsvorschläge*

Caseking wär als Shop nicht meine erste Wahl, würde Aquatuning und den A-C-Shop empfehlen.

Ein Mora2 sollte mit der anfallenden Kühleistung auch fertig werden, der zusätzliche 360er Radi ist nicht nötig.


----------



## Zidane de la Rocha (10. April 2009)

*AW: SILENT-OC-WAKÜ-High-End-PC Angebot/Verbesserungsvorschläge*



fadade schrieb:


> 11x -> Caseking.de » Lüfter » Noiseblocker » Noiseblocker Multiframe S-Series MF12-S1 - 120mm



hören sich gut an

 MO-RA 2 Pro   +   MO-RA 2 Lüfterblende   + Caseking.de » Lüfter » Noiseblocker » Noiseblocker Multiframe S-Series MF12-S1 - 120mm



die  9er Lüfterpack Yate Loon D12SM-12 sind wahrscheinlich von der Leistung und Lautstürke nicht so prickelnd oder!!??


----------



## Zidane de la Rocha (10. April 2009)

*AW: SILENT-OC-WAKÜ-High-End-PC Angebot/Verbesserungsvorschläge*



ernie schrieb:


> sehr geiles sys
> die pumpe kannste mit nem shoggy sandwich entkoppeln und ne kleine dämmbox drumrum bauen und dann hält die die klappe
> sonst sieht gut aus
> zum kreislauf:
> ...



hört sich ja alles schonmal super an 

Bei der Gehäusewahl habe ich mich noch nicht 100% festgelegt: P80 Armorsuit, B70, V2110B, Raven...

Es soll von der Funktion her natürlich astrein sein (Material, Silent-Möglichkeiten, Platz, WaKü-Einbau (samt vielen Radiatoren!?)...), schwarz, edel aber trotzdem protzig


----------



## fadade (10. April 2009)

*AW: SILENT-OC-WAKÜ-High-End-PC Angebot/Verbesserungsvorschläge*

Also ich habe die Yate Loon auch verbaut, sind mir aber bei 12V noch zu laut  -> die musste auf jeden Fall auf 9 oder 7V drosseln...


----------



## fadade (10. April 2009)

*AW: SILENT-OC-WAKÜ-High-End-PC Angebot/Verbesserungsvorschläge*



Zidane de la Rocha schrieb:


> schwarz, edel aber trotzdem protzig



jaja, das kenn ich schon ... .
Aber ohne Gehäuse ist es schwer sich auf ein Silentkonzept und die Wakü einzulassen...


----------



## Zidane de la Rocha (10. April 2009)

*AW: SILENT-OC-WAKÜ-High-End-PC Angebot/Verbesserungsvorschläge*

dann geht von dem Lian Li P80 Armorsuit aus, oder schlagt mir andere richtig gute für so ein System vor


----------



## ernie (10. April 2009)

*AW: SILENT-OC-WAKÜ-High-End-PC Angebot/Verbesserungsvorschläge*

also: wenn geld nu echt keine rolle spielt nim das raven schwarz edel protzig 
da kannste den triple hinte dran machen sind sogar schon schlauchführungen hinten drin und ist speziell dafür vorbereitet
den mora an die rechte seite klatschen mit schrauben und metallleisten damit alles schön stabil bleibt ind n paar löcher gebohrt dann sind die radis verstaut und die verschlauchung kein problem mehr
die verschlauchung und position der AGB´s/ pumpen is dann recht simpel schafft echt jeder
wäre auch kaum bastelarbeit


----------



## Madz (10. April 2009)

*AW: SILENT-OC-WAKÜ-High-End-PC Angebot/Verbesserungsvorschläge*

Wenn du es gerne krass übertriebe magst:
murderMod TJ07 | murderMod


----------



## Zidane de la Rocha (10. April 2009)

*AW: SILENT-OC-WAKÜ-High-End-PC Angebot/Verbesserungsvorschläge*



ernie schrieb:


> also: wenn geld nu echt keine rolle spielt nim das raven schwarz edel protzig
> da kannste den triple hinte dran machen sind sogar schon schlauchführungen hinten drin und ist speziell dafür vorbereitet
> den mora an die rechte seite klatschen mit schrauben und metallleisten damit alles schön stabil bleibt ind n paar löcher gebohrt dann sind die radis verstaut und die verschlauchung kein problem mehr
> die verschlauchung und position der AGB´s/ pumpen is dann recht simpel schafft echt jeder
> wäre auch kaum bastelarbeit



so ähnlich habe ich mir das auch schon mal sabbernd vorgestellt


----------



## Zidane de la Rocha (10. April 2009)

*AW: SILENT-OC-WAKÜ-High-End-PC Angebot/Verbesserungsvorschläge*



Madz schrieb:


> Wenn du es gerne krass übertriebe magst:
> murderMod TJ07 | murderMod



wow das sieht wirklich sehr sehr edel aus!

aber rechtfertigt das und die kleinen Details den Preis von 1000€ gegenüber dem normalen TJ07!?...


----------



## ernie (10. April 2009)

*AW: SILENT-OC-WAKÜ-High-End-PC Angebot/Verbesserungsvorschläge*

na dann geht das ja klar .. 
ich setzt mich morgen mal an n paar zeichnungen mal gucken wegen verschlauchung.. wenn du wirklich 2 kreisläufe einbaust nimm verschiedene wasserzusätze die sich beißen wie blau und rot das sieht nacher so HAMMA GEIL aus im case is aber geschmackssache mir ***** ****** ***** ** ( aus jugendschutzgünden )


----------



## Zidane de la Rocha (10. April 2009)

*AW: SILENT-OC-WAKÜ-High-End-PC Angebot/Verbesserungsvorschläge*



ernie schrieb:


> na dann geht das ja klar ..
> ich setzt mich morgen mal an n paar zeichnungen mal gucken wegen verschlauchung.. wenn du wirklich 2 kreisläufe einbaust nimm verschiedene wasserzusätze die sich beißen wie blau und rot das sieht nacher so HAMMA GEIL aus im case is aber geschmackssache mir ***** ****** ***** ** ( aus jugendschutzgünden )



Hehe ja zwei verschiedene Zusätze hören sich sehr geil an

Wobei ich mir z.B. bei nem Fenster auch noch nicht sicher bin

Silent geht erstmal vor und ich weiß nicht ob es mich stört oder mir **** ***** ******


----------



## Madz (11. April 2009)

*AW: SILENT-OC-WAKÜ-High-End-PC Angebot/Verbesserungsvorschläge*



Zidane de la Rocha schrieb:


> wow das sieht wirklich sehr sehr edel aus!
> 
> aber rechtfertigt das und die kleinen Details den Preis von 1000€ gegenüber dem normalen TJ07!?...


Naja, die Teile werden in SEHR kleiner Stückzahl einzeln angefertigt. Musst du wissen...


----------



## Zidane de la Rocha (11. April 2009)

*AW: SILENT-OC-WAKÜ-High-End-PC Angebot/Verbesserungsvorschläge*



Madz schrieb:


> Naja, die Teile werden in SEHR kleiner Stückzahl einzeln angefertigt. Musst du wissen...



ist naheliegend  aber für 1000 Euronen nicht gut genug


----------



## ernie (11. April 2009)

*AW: SILENT-OC-WAKÜ-High-End-PC Angebot/Verbesserungsvorschläge*

also: 
wenn ich den shit zeichne erkenn ich nix mehr  
wird zu viel wirrwar 
wäre mit einem kreislauf gut möglich
 2 sehen aber echt besser aus und ist einfacher zu schlauchen ( dann is aber window pflicht sonst ist das ja quark) 
würde auch besser in den temps liegen 
n mora für grakas und n triple für CPU meist reicht schon n dual


----------



## ronin24 (11. April 2009)

*AW: SILENT-OC-WAKÜ-High-End-PC Angebot/Verbesserungsvorschläge*

Ey leute wenn ich sowas lese... Also ich bin eigentlich im Luxx unterwegs, aber wie das so ist guck ich natürlich auch ab und zu hier rein (Grüße an die PCGHXler), aber hierzu fällt mir echt gar nix mehr ein @ Zidane : Beide deine Threads sind vollkommen lächerlich, weist du eigentlich was 6000 Euro sind !!!!???? Hast du überhaupt irgendeinen Plan von dem was du da kaufen willst !? Weist du dein Sys hat gegenüber einem gut zusammen gestellten Sys für max. 2000 Euro vielleicht eine alltäglich spürbare Mehrleistung von 15 Prozent, kostet aber 4000 Euro mehr --> DAS IST LÄCHERLICH !!!
Desweiteren setzt man bei einem Sys in der Leistungklasse mit Sicherheit auf eine Kompressorkühlung, aber da du ja keinen Plan hast... und deine SSDs die kannste in einem Jahr auch in die Tonne treten, falls Windows 7 dann den TRIM Befehl drauf hat, der von den Controllern der von dir gewählten SSDs nicht unterstützt wird (hätteste dich mehr mit dem Thema auseinander gesetzt wüssteste das !). 

Tut mir leid wenn ich so aggro grad bin, aber sowas ist doch mal wieder so ein Schwachsinn und ihr unterstützt sowas auch noch, aber ist ja iwie auch klar, ich meine als ich letztes mal die PCGHX gelesen habe stand da auch eine PC Empfehlung für 9145 Euro drin, also an die Redakteure, die anscheinend auf dem Mond leben, hiermit ein paar nette Grüße !

Gruß Ronin


----------



## Zidane de la Rocha (11. April 2009)

*AW: SILENT-OC-WAKÜ-High-End-PC Angebot/Verbesserungsvorschläge*

Ich hab mir nochmal Gedanken gemacht und auch hier im Forum noch mehr recherchiert.

*Mein Gehäuse-Favorit stammt wieder von Lian-Li:*

PC-V2110
Lian Li Industrial Co., Ltd.

+ 
W-V2010 (Window-Kit)
Lian Li Industrial Co., Ltd. 

Das würde optisch super zu dem Mora 2 Pro samt Lüfterblende und Lüftern passen 

Es ist doch für Silent und WaKü super oder!??

*WaKü stell ich mir dann vielleicht so vor:*

*Kreislauf 1:* aquastream XT Ultra -> ICE Radiator GT Xtreme 360 - black + 3x NB-Multiframe MF12-S1 (Temperatur-geregelt durch die XT Ultra) -> Watercool HEATKILLER CPU Rev3.0 1366 -> 
MIPS ASUS Rampage 2 Extreme Dual-Chip POM -> MIPS ASUS Rampage 2 Mosfet 2 -> Magicool Plexiac 250 Ausgleichsbehälter -> aquastream XT Ultra

*Kreislauf 2:* aquastream XT Ultra -> Watercool MO-RA 2 Pro + Watercool Lüfterblende für Mora 2 Pro (Wie sieht es mit Staubfilter-Schutz aus?) + bis zu 9x NB-Multiframe MF12-S1 -> Innovatek Cool-Power PRO 850W PSU (bei 850W zu wenig Spielraum bzw. generell zu wenig Leistung!??) -> 2x Watercool HEATKILLER® GPU-X² GTX285 + Watercool GPU-X² Dual-Link (1-Slot) -> RAM!??? -> Magicool Plexiac 250 Ausgleichsbehälter -> aquastream XT Ultra

+ Verschlüsse, Schläuche, Entkopplungen...

*Was haltet ihr davon???*

sonstige Komponenten die Wassergekühlt werden können???

MB-Kühlung vielleicht von dem 1ten Kreislauf in den 2ten verschieben?

*Kann man den BLU-RAY-Brenner und das DVD-Leselaufwerk vernünftig abschotten? (Entkopplung, Dämmbox...)*

Das dürften ja unter Last dann die lautesten Komponenten sein


----------



## Zidane de la Rocha (11. April 2009)

*AW: SILENT-OC-WAKÜ-High-End-PC Angebot/Verbesserungsvorschläge*



ronin24 schrieb:


> Ey leute wenn ich sowas lese... Also ich bin eigentlich im Luxx unterwegs, aber wie das so ist guck ich natürlich auch ab und zu hier rein (Grüße an die PCGHXler), aber hierzu fällt mir echt gar nix mehr ein @ Zidane : Beide deine Threads sind vollkommen lächerlich, weist du eigentlich was 6000 Euro sind !!!!???? Hast du überhaupt irgendeinen Plan von dem was du da kaufen willst !? Weist du dein Sys hat gegenüber einem gut zusammen gestellten Sys für max. 2000 Euro vielleicht eine alltäglich spürbare Mehrleistung von 15 Prozent, kostet aber 4000 Euro mehr --> DAS IST LÄCHERLICH !!!
> Desweiteren setzt man bei einem Sys in der Leistungklasse mit Sicherheit auf eine Kompressorkühlung, aber da du ja keinen Plan hast... und deine SSDs die kannste in einem Jahr auch in die Tonne treten, falls Windows 7 dann den TRIM Befehl drauf hat, der von den Controllern der von dir gewählten SSDs nicht unterstützt wird (hätteste dich mehr mit dem Thema auseinander gesetzt wüssteste das !).
> 
> Tut mir leid wenn ich so aggro grad bin, aber sowas ist doch mal wieder so ein Schwachsinn und ihr unterstützt sowas auch noch, aber ist ja iwie auch klar, ich meine als ich letztes mal die PCGHX gelesen habe stand da auch eine PC Empfehlung für 9145 Euro drin, also an die Redakteure, die anscheinend auf dem Mond leben, hiermit ein paar nette Grüße !
> ...



kannst mir ja gerne mal ein System für 2000 Euro zusammenstellen, das fast die Leistung und zudem auch noch sehr sehr leise ist 

würde mich freuen

zudem bist du echt unpassend aggro

Man kann Kritik auch anders äussern! 

Zudem kann doch jeder selber entscheiden was er sich zusammenwerkeln will!

Wenn einer sagt er will ein 10000 € System zusammenstellen und er wird hier bez. der Komponenten beraten, dann finde ich das okay!

Zudem habe ich seid Jahren Abos von PCGH und HardwareLuxx, was mich natürlich nicht automatisch zum alleswissenden Freak macht  

Ich bin nicht auf den Kopf gefallen und wurde hier bisher gut beraten! IN EINEM FREUNDLICHEN UMGANG


----------



## ronin24 (11. April 2009)

*AW: SILENT-OC-WAKÜ-High-End-PC Angebot/Verbesserungsvorschläge*



Zidane de la Rocha schrieb:


> kannst mir ja gerne mal ein System für 2000 Euro zusammenstellen, das fast die Leistung und zudem auch noch sehr sehr leise ist
> 
> würde mich freuen
> 
> ...



Ich zitiere dich mal : "*Der Rechner soll einen Eizo HD2442W, einen Sony VPL-HW10 SXRD und ein Teufel Columa 700 R mit Material versorgen...* 

* Er soll sowohl für Grafik-/Bildbearbeitung, als auch für Gaming, ein wenig Heimkino, Office, Internet usw. genutzt werden...  *


Für mich hat eine *gute Wasserkühlung* zwei Vorteile: 

*1. das System kann sehr sehr leise aufgebaut werden* *(sehr Wichtig für mich!!!)... *

2. aufgrund der guten Kühlung kann man das System hochtakten... 

Mir wäre ein *Ultra-Silent-System* und ein *paar Takte weniger*, weitaus lieber wie ein Ultra-OC-System mit gerade so akzeptabler Geräuschkulisse!!!"

Für diese Kriterien ist die von dir aufgestellte Konfig und Wakü (die dir hier auch noch empfohlen wird (2 Kreisläufe etc. !!!)) vollkommen overpowered !!!

Gruß Ronin


----------



## Zidane de la Rocha (11. April 2009)

*AW: SILENT-OC-WAKÜ-High-End-PC Angebot/Verbesserungsvorschläge*

das mag sein ronin

Dann schlag du mir doch mal bitte abgespeckte Varianten vor

Gerade bei WaKü kenne ich mich wirklich nicht gut aus.

Nenn mir doch einfach mal Varianten von *Leistung okay + Lautstärke okay* bis *Top-OC-Leistung + Super-Silent*!

Varianten die deiner Vorstellung entsprechen und für meine Anforderungen nicht overpowerd sind

muss ja auch nicht unbedingt ne WaKü sein!

Er muss Power haben und wenn möglich nicht zu hören sein

Das würde mich echt mal brennend interessieren


----------



## iceman650 (11. April 2009)

*AW: SILENT-OC-WAKÜ-High-End-PC Angebot/Verbesserungsvorschläge*

zum beispiel an die radis 800rpm lüfter statt passiv. die hört msn überhauptnicht und du kannst dir schon mal was an radis sparen.


----------



## Zidane de la Rocha (11. April 2009)

*AW: SILENT-OC-WAKÜ-High-End-PC Angebot/Verbesserungsvorschläge*



iceman650 schrieb:


> zum beispiel an die radis 800rpm lüfter statt passiv. die hört msn überhauptnicht und du kannst dir schon mal was an radis sparen.



an den radis sind aktive 750rpm Lüfter können vielleicht wirklich weniger sein...


----------



## nemetona (11. April 2009)

*AW: SILENT-OC-WAKÜ-High-End-PC Angebot/Verbesserungsvorschläge*

@ronin,
in Post#3 wird klar das der Threadersteller keine Abspeckenden Maßnahmen an der Hardware vornehmen möchte und auf Vorschläge in dieser Richtung nicht antwortet.
Daher sollte man ncht das Forum dafür verantwortlich machen.

@Zidane,
von der Waküseite her wiürde ich sagen das ein Mora2Pro mit 1200 S-Flex oder Multiframe, alles in einen Kreislauf und einer guten Lüftersteuerung absolut ausreichend ist.


----------



## ronin24 (11. April 2009)

*AW: SILENT-OC-WAKÜ-High-End-PC Angebot/Verbesserungsvorschläge*



Zidane de la Rocha schrieb:


> das mag sein ronin
> 
> Dann schlag du mir doch mal bitte abgespeckte Varianten vor
> 
> ...



Also dann will ich mal eben, damit du mal einen vernünftigen Vorschlag hörst :

Case : Antec Twelve Hundred -> Alle Lüffis, bis auf den großen, durch Scythe Slip Streams @ 1200rpm austauschen. P.S. das von dir favorisierte Lian Li PC-P80 ist diesem Case nach empfunden !

Netzteil : Enermax Modu82+ 625 Watt

Mainboard : Gigabyte GA-EX58-UD5 -> Damit kannst du deine Prozzi sehr gut übertakten.

CPU : i7 920 -> auf D0 Stepping warten oder den Xeon W3520 irgendwo ergattern (das ist quasi ein i7 920 mit D0 Stepping aber ist nahezu überall ausverkauft), das neue Stepping bring höheres OC Potenzial, da die CPU kühler bleibt.

CPU-Kühler : Noctua NH-U12P SE1336 -> Gahmuret, ein Mod aus dem Luxx, hat damit seinem 920 (ohne D0-Stepping) auf 3,8 GHz übertaktet und dank der leisen lüfter leise.

Arbeitsspeicher : Corsair Dominator 6 GB DDR3-1600 (TR3X6G1600C8D) -> Sehr guter Ram der keine Zicken macht und OC Potenzial besitzt. P.S. Glaub mir 6GB reichen.

Graka : Zotac GTX285 -> Eine reicht

SSD : Mtron Mobi MSD 3500 32GB -> günstig (wichtig da du eine neue SSD brauchst wenn Windows 7 den ATA Trim Befehl drauf hat) und unkompliziert. P.S. Für Windows reichen 32 GB

HDD : Samsung HD502HI -> sehr leise dank nur 5400rpm und doch relativ schnell dank nur einem Platter

Laufwerk : Pioneer DVR-216DBK -> super zuverlässig und sehr leise

Dieses Sys erfüllt alle deine Kriterien und deckt deine Anwendungsbereiche komplett ab, dabei ist es auch noch sehr leise.
Und gegenüber dem von dir geposteten Sys für c.a. 6000 Euro, hat es c.a. 10 Prozent weniger alltäglich spürbare Mehrleistung, die du aber nicht brauchst.

Das Sys kostet ungefähr 1500 Euro. 

Falls dir das dann immer noch zu laut sein sollte, dann kannste immer noch für 500 Euro eine gute Wakü dazu kaufen, dann biste bei 2000 Euro.

Gruß Ronin


----------



## ronin24 (11. April 2009)

*AW: SILENT-OC-WAKÜ-High-End-PC Angebot/Verbesserungsvorschläge*



nemetona schrieb:


> @ronin,
> in Post#3 wird klar das der Threadersteller keine Abspeckenden Maßnahmen an der Hardware vornehmen möchte und auf Vorschläge in dieser Richtung nicht antwortet.
> Daher sollte man ncht das Forum dafür verantwortlich machen.



Komisch das er mich grade eben dazu aufgefordert hat ihm mal eine Konfig zu posten, also müsst ihr was falsch gemacht haben !

P.S. Zu dem ist Madz der einzigste der den Thread Steller mal freundlich aber bestimmt auf den Nonsenns seines Vorhabens hingewiesen hat (aber Madz kommt ja auch ausem Luxx ).


----------



## nemetona (11. April 2009)

*AW: SILENT-OC-WAKÜ-High-End-PC Angebot/Verbesserungsvorschläge*

@ronin,
ein hoch auf das perfekte Luxx.

Waküseititig wurde mein dezenter Hinweis aus Post #8 auch Ignoriert, daraufhin kann man die Leute einfach machen lassen, der Treadersteller sollte bei den finanziellen Möglichkeiten alt genug sein, um selbst zu entscheiden was er mit seinen Geld anstellt.


----------



## ronin24 (11. April 2009)

*AW: SILENT-OC-WAKÜ-High-End-PC Angebot/Verbesserungsvorschläge*



nemetona schrieb:


> Caseking wär als Shop nicht meine erste Wahl, würde Aquatuning und den A-C-Shop empfehlen.
> 
> Ein Mora2 sollte mit der anfallenden Kühleistung auch fertig werden, der zusätzliche 360er Radi ist nicht nötig.



Wow aber das, dass von ihm ausgewählte Sys viel zu teuer, unsinn etc. ist hast du ihm nicht gesagt !

Gruß Ronin

P.S. Im Luxx ist noch lange nicht alles perfekt, so finde ich z.B. eure Benutzeroberfläche viel besser als bei uns im Luxx.


----------



## nemetona (11. April 2009)

*AW: SILENT-OC-WAKÜ-High-End-PC Angebot/Verbesserungsvorschläge*



fadade schrieb:


> Das meinte ich auch schon (@Madz) aber er braucht die und ist für eine weitere Stellungnahme nur teilweise zu haben



@ronin,

und dies beschreibt doch, das er seine Hardwarekonfiguration als nich Diskutabel ansieht.

Die Software im PCGHX hat klar ihre Vorteile. Passt schon.

Aber unsere Diskussion bringt nun hier auch nichts, jeder hat seinen Standpunkt verdeutlicht, vieleicht überdenkt der Treadersteller noch einmal seine Konfi.


----------



## ronin24 (11. April 2009)

*AW: SILENT-OC-WAKÜ-High-End-PC Angebot/Verbesserungsvorschläge*

Ich halte nichts davon, wenn Leute etwas über andere sagen, wenn du was wissen willst frag persönlich(Auf den Post von fadade bezogen).


----------



## Nucleus (11. April 2009)

*AW: SILENT-OC-WAKÜ-High-End-PC Angebot/Verbesserungsvorschläge*

Interessant was sich hier einige rausnehmen.

Wenn er das Geld hat und bereit ist es auszugeben, muss er sich nicht dafür rechtfertigen.

Nicht vor madz, nicht vor ronin, noch vor mir oder vor der versammelten Mannschaft von Luxx-schieß-mich-tot.

Ein einfacher Hinweis darauf, dass solch ein System zwar aus den besten Komponenten besteht, die man für Geld kaufen kann, jedoch keinen nennenswerte Mehrwert, basierend auf dem Aufpreis, bringt, wäre tatsächlich angebracht gewesen.

Aber hier scheinen sich Einige schlicht durch stupides Rumgetöse, bzw. Verweigerung von Hilfe profilieren zu wollen.

Ich will ja nicht mit dem Finger auf jemanden zeigen, aber Posting Nr.4 strotzt nur so von Überheblichkeit.


----------



## nemetona (11. April 2009)

*AW: SILENT-OC-WAKÜ-High-End-PC Angebot/Verbesserungsvorschläge*

Dies sehe ich anders, da direkt in seinen Thread, der Ersteller sich auch persönlich einschalten kann, falls Halbwahrheiten oder anders aufgefasste Interpretationen aufkommen.

Das meinte ich, das diese Diskusion uns nicht weiter bring.
Schönen Abend noch.


----------



## ronin24 (11. April 2009)

*AW: SILENT-OC-WAKÜ-High-End-PC Angebot/Verbesserungsvorschläge*

Desweiteren, kann ich durchaus meine Hilfe für ein Unternehmen verweigern, dass ich als Fehler ansehe !


----------



## Nucleus (11. April 2009)

*AW: SILENT-OC-WAKÜ-High-End-PC Angebot/Verbesserungsvorschläge*

Das musst Du hier aber nicht kundtun.

Glaub mir, da ist es schade um den Traffic, den Du dadurch verursachst...


----------



## ronin24 (11. April 2009)

*AW: SILENT-OC-WAKÜ-High-End-PC Angebot/Verbesserungsvorschläge*

Schade wäre es, wenn jemand 6000 Euro für Schwachsinn ausgibt und ich daran Mitschuld habe.


----------



## nemetona (11. April 2009)

*AW: SILENT-OC-WAKÜ-High-End-PC Angebot/Verbesserungsvorschläge*



ronin24 schrieb:


> Desweiteren, kann ich durchaus meine Hilfe für ein Unternehmen verweigern, dass ich als Fehler ansehe !



Oder auf die Optimierungen hinweisen, so wie du es predigst.


----------



## ronin24 (11. April 2009)

*AW: SILENT-OC-WAKÜ-High-End-PC Angebot/Verbesserungsvorschläge*

Ja weil er mir Gehör schenkt, aber wenn er meine Hinweise auf Optimierung weiterhin abgelehnt hätte, dann hätte ich ihn mit Sicherheit nicht bei seinem 6000 Euro Vorhaben unterstützt, sondern meine Hilfe verweigert.

Gruß Ronin


----------



## nemetona (11. April 2009)

*AW: SILENT-OC-WAKÜ-High-End-PC Angebot/Verbesserungsvorschläge*



ronin24 schrieb:


> Ja weil er mir Gehör schenkt, aber wenn er meine Hinweise auf Optimierung weiterhin abgelehnt hätte, dann hätte ich ihn mit Sicherheit nicht bei seinem 6000 Euro Vorhaben unterstützt, sondern meine Hilfe verweigert.
> 
> Gruß Ronin



Und genau deshalb habe ich meine aktive Beteiligung an dem Thraed nach Post #8 vorerst eingestellt. 
Vestehst du wie ich das meine?

Ich wollte nur damit klar stellen, das das PCGHX Forum nicht schlecht ist, nur weil es einen Beratungsresistenten User nicht seinen Oversized High End PC mit Nachdruck ausredet.


----------



## ronin24 (12. April 2009)

*AW: SILENT-OC-WAKÜ-High-End-PC Angebot/Verbesserungsvorschläge*

Ja ich versteh schon wie du das meinst, aber wenn ich dann sowas höre...



ernie schrieb:


> sehr geiles sys
> die pumpe kannste mit nem shoggy sandwich entkoppeln und ne kleine dämmbox drumrum bauen und dann hält die die klappe
> sonst sieht gut aus
> zum kreislauf:
> ...



... dann frag ich mich, hat dieser jemand absolut kein plan von dem was er da erzählt oder was ist hier bei euch los !? Und dann müsst ihr als Community kommen und das richtig stellen, dass das eben nicht so dahin gestellt bleibt, sondern das ihr den TE darauf aufmerksam macht. Und sich eben nicht als user zurückziehen. Weiste wie ich das mein  

Gruß Ronin

P.S. Nemetona, bist ein sehr angenehmer und informierter Gesprächspartner und wenn mehr Leute wie du hier wären, dann könnte sowas wie ein 6000 Euro Sys Gott sei dank nicht entstehen (hoffe ich).


----------



## Parnshion (12. April 2009)

*AW: SILENT-OC-WAKÜ-High-End-PC Angebot/Verbesserungsvorschläge*

@Ronin24
Es spricht für dich dass du so vieles über PCs weißt und für dein Vernunft, aber das ist noch lange kein Grund hier die ganzen Community schlecht zureden. Du redest ständig davon dass ihr bei Hluxx so toll und vernüntig seid und und und.... dabei sind grad bei euch die meisten Leute die 1000 € für ein Case ausgeben. (mein Gott, für ein Gehäuse 1000 €).
Ich will hier jetzt nicht sagen dass Hluxx schlecht wäre, war nur so ein Beispiel.
Außerdem finde ich dass jeder mit seinem Geld machen was er will, das sollen wir respektieren einfach. (bsp. wer braucht schon nen Ferrari, während ein Ford Panda einen auch vorwärt bringt, trotzdem kaufen sich Leute die teuren Sachen).
Was ich damit sagen will ist dass wenn du mit jemand hier nicht einverstanden bist, dann spricht auch bitte NUR diese jemand an und bitte nicht "IHR" oder "bei EUCH". das denke ich wäre falsch.
Ich selbst würde auch nie Geld so aus dem Fenster werfen, aber denoch respektiere ich sein Vorhaben.

@Zidane
Ein PC baut man sich selber, man lernt dabei auch jede menge, anstatt es von anderen bauen zu lassen. Dann hättest du dir auch ein Fertig-PC kaufen können (alienware). Wenn du was nicht weißt, kannst du die Community fragen, aber PC zusammen schrauben und nach dem eigenen Geschmack gestalten, das sollst du schon selbst machen.

mfg


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (12. April 2009)

*AW: SILENT-OC-WAKÜ-High-End-PC Angebot/Verbesserungsvorschläge*

SILENT-OC-WAKÜ-High-End-PC Angebot/Verbesserungsvorschläge - war doch die frage vom thread ersteller......

....mmmmhhhhhh.


----------



## On/OFF (12. April 2009)

*AW: SILENT-OC-WAKÜ-High-End-PC Angebot/Verbesserungsvorschläge*



Zidane de la Rocha schrieb:


> Der Rechner soll einen Eizo HD2442W, einen Sony VPL-HW10 SXRD und ein Teufel Columa 700 R mit Material versorgen...
> 
> Er soll sowohl für Grafik-/Bildbearbeitung, als auch für Gaming, ein wenig Heimkino, Office, Internet usw. genutzt werden...
> 
> ...




Bist du WaKü-Neuling ? Ich könnte  dir was zusammenstellen wenn du mir noch dein Budget nennst


----------



## Madz (12. April 2009)

*AW: SILENT-OC-WAKÜ-High-End-PC Angebot/Verbesserungsvorschläge*

Insgesamt stimme ich Ronins Vorschlägen zu, diese hätten aber dringend in einem anderen Ton vorgetragen werden sollen. 

@ TE

Bitte überdenke doch einmal deine Systemplanung. Du kannst für viel weniger Geld beinahe die selbe Leistung erreichen und verbrennst (durch den exorbitanten Wertverlust) deutlich weniger Geld. Dafür kannst du ja in Urlaub fahren, deiner Freundin was schenken oder, oder, oder... es gibt so viele Dinge die materiell/idiell/praktisch vielfach mehr wert- und sinnvoller sind als ein 6000€ PC.


----------



## ronin24 (12. April 2009)

*AW: SILENT-OC-WAKÜ-High-End-PC Angebot/Verbesserungsvorschläge*



Parnshion schrieb:


> @Ronin24
> Es spricht für dich dass du so vieles über PCs weißt und für dein Vernunft, aber das ist noch lange kein Grund hier die ganzen Community schlecht zureden. Du redest ständig davon dass ihr bei Hluxx so toll und vernüntig seid und und und.... --> wo rede ich denn "ständig" davon ??!! dabei sind grad bei euch die meisten Leute die 1000 € für ein Case ausgeben. (mein Gott, für ein Gehäuse 1000 €).
> Ich will hier jetzt nicht sagen dass Hluxx schlecht wäre, war nur so ein Beispiel.
> Außerdem finde ich dass jeder mit seinem Geld machen was er will, das sollen wir respektieren einfach. (bsp. wer braucht schon nen Ferrari, während ein Ford Panda einen auch vorwärt bringt, trotzdem kaufen sich Leute die teuren Sachen). --> Aber einen Ferrari kaufst du dir doch hauptsächlich wegen der Leistung die das Fahrzeug bringt und wegen der Tradition der Marke etc., aber gäbe es ein Fahrzeug was nahezu genau solche Leistungsdaten und Tradition im Namen hat etc. aber 30 000 Euro weniger kosten würde, dann wäre ich doch bescheuert, wenn ich trotzdem den Ferrari kaufe, verstehste was ich damit sagen will ?
> ...



@ Madz : Ja du hast ja recht, ich habe mich im Ton vergriffen, aber dafür entschuldigte ich mich auch, aber wenn ich solche Vorhaben sehe, dann bringt mich das halt zum kochen, weil manche Leute gar nicht richtig wissen was 6000 Euro sind (!), dafür kann man sich einen schiken Kleinwagen kaufen !!!

Gruß Ronin

Edit : Hatte ich ja ganz vergessen, aber hiermit nachgereicht, FROHE OSTERN AN ALLE.


----------



## ernie (12. April 2009)

*AW: SILENT-OC-WAKÜ-High-End-PC Angebot/Verbesserungsvorschläge*

@ ronin24 
ich hab ihm nur n vorschlag gemacht abgesehn von den kosten..
nur ne kleine spinnerrei  wäre aber durchaus möglich oder nicht 
da er geschrieben hat kosten sind egal habe ich mich darauf bezogen und ihm was zusammengeschustert 
mir war schon klar das das alles extrem teuer werden würden 
wie gesagt nur auf die frage geantworten und mich dabei aufs thema bezogen : 
SILENT-OC-WAKÜ-High-End-PC
was is also daran auszusetzten


----------



## ronin24 (12. April 2009)

*AW: SILENT-OC-WAKÜ-High-End-PC Angebot/Verbesserungsvorschläge*

ernie, daran ist auszusetzten, dass ein 6000 Euro "Dumm-End" Sys, keine spürbare Mehrleistung gegenüber einem "High End" Sys für sagen wir mal 2000 Euro hat, außer in Benchmarks und mit deinen Aussagen wie "geiles Sys" "mega Komponenten" etc., bestärkst du sein Vorhaben und gibst ihm recht in seinem "Denken-des-Geld-Verschwendens", dass er wahrscheinlich nur hat weil ihm keiner mal wirklich sagt, dass das was er vorhat Schwachsinn ist und wie schon erläutert keine Mehrleistung bringt.

Gruß Ronin


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. April 2009)

*AW: SILENT-OC-WAKÜ-High-End-PC Angebot/Verbesserungsvorschläge*



ronin24 schrieb:


> Schade wäre es, wenn jemand 6000 Euro für Schwachsinn ausgibt und ich daran Mitschuld habe.



Dann verzieh dich doch bitte in dein Luxx, wir sind hier eben eXtreme und wenn jemand der Meinung ist, dass es ihm 4000 Tacken wert ist, das sein System 15% schneller als irgend ne Weicheikiste ist, dann bitte. Wir geben trotzdem Tipps, wie man den Rechner, den man gerne möchte, so gut wie möglich hinbekommt.

Ne längere Diskussion zur Hardwarezusammenstellung kann man sich an der Stelle jedenfalls sparen. Benchmarks und Tests gibts nun wirklich genug, so dass man davon ausgehen kann, dass sich der Threadersteller informiert hat. Und wenn man ne andere Meinung hat, dann postet man die kurz im Anhang an ein ansonsten hilfsreiches Posting und gut ist...


So, b2t: So weit ich das sehe, ist man mit der Wakü noch nicht wirklich weiter gekommen, also geh ich vom Startposting aus...



Zidane de la Rocha schrieb:


> Mir wäre ein *Ultra-Silent-System* und ein *paar Takte weniger*, weitaus lieber wie ein Ultra-OC-System mit gerade so akzeptabler Geräuschkulisse!!! (klar ist das subjektiv aber Ultra-Silent wird wohl die Richtung verständlich machen)



Dann mal ne erste Frage: Da du ohnehin schon SSDs verbaust, hast du eines der größten Probleme auf dem Weg zum passiv/no-noise PC aus dem Weg geschafft. Womit sich die Frage stellt: 0db(A) versuchen?
Problematisch wäre aktuell vor allem das Netzteil, denn oberhalb von Silverstones 450er Nightjar wären mir von keinem Netzteil Tests bekannt, die selbiges bestätigen. Da wären dann also vermutlich Abstriche an der Hardware nötig oder aufwendige Modifikationen am Gehäuse, damit man mehrere Netzteile einsetzen kann. (so gesehen: Für passiv sind sowieso Bastelarbeiten an der Umgebung nötig, da man viele Radiatoren braucht)



> Durch Inspirationen im anderen Thread (Danke an dieser Stelle) spiele ich aktuell mit den Gedanken *Mora 2 Pro + 9 leise drehende Lüfter extern am Gehäuse* und einem *360er Radiator mit ebenfalls leise laufenden Lüftern*, der mitten in den Kreislauf mit eingebaut wird...
> *
> Ist das mit Sicht auf der Kühlleistung, Lautstärke und Kompatibilität zu den anderen WaKü-Komponenten sinnvoll???*



Keine Einwände. Ich glaub zwar nicht, dass der Triple noch soo viel Einfluss hat, für ein leises Aktiv-System dieser TDP-Klasse ist n Mora und n Satz Multiframe/S-Flex sicherlich ein guter Ansatz.



> Gibt es sehr sehr leise Pumpen die dies bewältigen könnten??? (ein aquastream modell vielleicht?)



Wenn du die richtigen Kühler nimmst, kannst du sowas problemlos mit ner Eheim1046 oder Derivat betreiben.
Die AquastreamXT ist da hinsichtlich Regelmöglichkeiten das bequemste Material und auf die paar € kommts bei dir auch nicht mehr an. (bezüglich Modell: Für 12 Lüfter brauchst du eh nen bigNG oder nen Aquaero, da reicht bei der Pumpe die Standard-Ausführung)



> vielleicht sogar zwei WaKü-Kreisläufe???
> 
> Generell möchte ich soviele Komponenten, wie möglich wassergekühlt haben (SILENT, aber auch Kühlaspekt)



Wenn du kühl&leise haben willst, machen zwei Kreisläufe keinen Sinn. 
Die nimmt man höchstens dann, wenn man extreme Kühlleistungen ohne Rücksicht auf Lärm will (High-Flow Kreisläuf mit 10 Kühlkörpern klappt halt nicht, also mehrere Kreisläufe) oder beim genauen Gegenteil. (bei extrem-silent/passiv kann es verlockend sein, z.B. die Grafikkarten in einem anderen Kreislauf als die Festplatten zu haben. Denn erstere kann ich auch bei 50+°C Wassertemperaturen stabil betreiben, bei denen ich dann auf kleiner Radifläche recht viel Wärme abgeben kann. Für letztere dagegen wärend 35°C wünschenswert, sonst beheizt man ja eher...)



> Also kommen z.B. auch Netzteile wie das innovatek Cool-Power-PRO-850W-PSU---wassergekuehlt(850W sind natürlich sehr knapp bemessen!?), oder auch wassergekühlter Arbeitsspeicher in Frage...



Wassergekühlter RAM ist nur bei extremen RAM-OC nötig/sinnvoll, wassergekühlte Netzteile steigen und fallen mit der Qualität, Leistung,... (siehe auch Guide)
Das Problem bei letzteren: Alles in gut kriegt man eigentlich nicht.
Vom neuen Inno sind mir zwar keine Tests bekannt, aber allein die Tatsache, dass wieder ein Lüfter mit an Board ist und Fanless-Betrieb unter Last nicht garantiert wird, macht misstrauisch. Der Vorgänger hat nicht mal 50% der Abwärme ans Wasser abgeführt...
Alternativen gibts aber leider auch nicht so richtig. Der einzige hochwertige Hersteller mit nem auch-Wakü-Netzteil im Angebot ist Engelking. Da zahlt man aber 300€ für 300W und der Kühlkörper ist ungengügend. (Dadurch, dass er extern sitzt, kann man ihn aber selbst austauschen bzw. man kauft gleich ohne und bastelt drauf los)
Sonst ist höchstens noch Koolance nen Blick wert - da kenn ich aber noch immer keinen europäischen Händler und da die Dinger ein internes Kühlmedium verwenden, dass von einer Pumpe umgewälzt wird, würde ich gerne gute Tests sehen, die bestätigen, dass man die nicht hört. Solche kenn ich aber auch noch nicht.

Bleiben für Fanless Bastellösungen - entweder oben Nightjar, das rein passiv ist oder man fragt mal bei CT100 an, der zu Beginn dieses Jahrzehnt für sehr hochwertige Umbauten luftgekühlter Netzteile auf Wakü bekannt war, von dem ich aber schon seit langem nichts mehr gelesen habe.
Aber Kaufen-fertig ist im High-End-Bereich aktuell nur mit Lüfter möglich.



> Welche weiteren WaKü-Komponenten wären sinnvoll???



CPU/Board/GPU hast du abgedeckt, HDD hast du keine - weitere Kühlkörper erledigen sich also. Radiatoren und Pumpe sind aus meiner Sicht auch klar, blieb höchstens noch Überwachung und Verschlauchung, wobei letztere wohl unter "optisch was hermachen" fällt, weswegen ich mal nichts dazu sage.

Wärmeleitmittel wär vielleicht noch n Thema - überflieg mal den Thread zu Flüssigmetall im LuKüforum.



> HÄTTE JEMAND LUST MIR SO EIN SYSTEM ZUSAMMEN ZU BAUEN???
> MACHT MIR DOCH MAL BITTE ANGEBOTE[/B]...



Zusammenbau ist prinzipiell sehr einfach, wenn du die nötigen Befestigungslöcher für die Radiatoren bauen kannst und in der Lage bist, einen Grafikkartenkühler zu wechseln (Lukü reicht, gleiches Prinzip), bringst du absolut alle Vorraussetzungen mit, die man braucht.

Blöd bei dir ist halt nur, dass es richtig teuer wird, wenn man einen Fehler macht - aber das gilt für alle PC Basteleien. (und z.B. ich wäre nicht so blöd, dafür die Verantwortung zu übernehmen. Über reines Schrauben lässt sich reden, viel Geld für einfache Aufgaben nehm ich immer  )




> Verbesserungsvorschläge bez. Lautstärke/Kühlung, Leistung???



Ich würd gleich n Blue-Ray-Leselaufwerk nehmen, nicht nur DVD. Laut PCGH soll Lite-On einigermaßen leise sein. (und darauf kommt es beim Filmegucken ja an  )
Soundkarte reicht die X-Fi, wenn du nicht gerade ähnliche Summen in die zugehörige Anlage investiert hast und das Ding auch als primäre Musikquelle nutzen möchtest.


----------



## Zidane de la Rocha (12. April 2009)

*AW: SILENT-OC-WAKÜ-High-End-PC Angebot/Verbesserungsvorschläge*

Tach Zusammen! Ich werde mich jetzt mal an die Antworten bzw. Stellungnahmen zu den polarisierenden Posts machen...


----------



## Zidane de la Rocha (12. April 2009)

*AW: SILENT-OC-WAKÜ-High-End-PC Angebot/Verbesserungsvorschläge*



nemetona schrieb:


> @ronin,
> in Post#3 wird klar das der Threadersteller keine Abspeckenden Maßnahmen an der Hardware vornehmen möchte und auf Vorschläge in dieser Richtung nicht antwortet.
> Daher sollte man ncht das Forum dafür verantwortlich machen.



Das ich für Verbesserungsvorschläge, jeder Art offen bin dürfte ich ja mittlerweile gezeigt haben.
Das Forum ist gut!!! zu den anderen Streitpunkten kommen ich später noch...



nemetona schrieb:


> @Zidane,
> von der Waküseite her wiürde ich sagen das ein Mora2Pro mit 1200 S-Flex oder Multiframe, alles in einen Kreislauf und einer guten Lüftersteuerung absolut ausreichend ist.



das glaube ich mittlerweile auch DANKE


----------



## ronin24 (12. April 2009)

*AW: SILENT-OC-WAKÜ-High-End-PC Angebot/Verbesserungsvorschläge*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Dann verzieh dich doch bitte in dein Luxx,-> Was denn so aggressiv !? wir sind hier eben eXtreme und wenn jemand der Meinung ist, dass es ihm 4000 -> les doch bitte richtig, er will 6000 ausgeben, das sind 2000 Euro mehr, aber da du ja eXtreme bist ist das ja nichts !? -> es ist so lächerlich, genauso wie die Profi-PC Empfehlung in eurer Zeitung ! Tacken wert ist, das sein System 15% schneller als irgend ne Weicheikiste -> Da fällt mir nichts mehr zu ein... ach doch du bist ja eXtreme !!! ist, dann bitte. Wir geben trotzdem Tipps, wie man den Rechner, den man gerne möchte, so gut wie möglich hinbekommt. -> So gut wie möglich... achso komisch, dass dann noch keiner von euch eine Kompressor Kühlung empfohlen hat, obwohl ihr doch so "eXtreme" seit...
> 
> Ne längere Diskussion zur Hardwarezusammenstellung kann man sich an der Stelle jedenfalls sparen. -> Ja stimmt so wie ihr das macht, ihn darin  zu unterstützen einen Fehler zu machen ! Benchmarks und Tests gibts nun wirklich genug, so dass man davon ausgehen kann, dass sich der Threadersteller informiert hat. -> Oh ja und dann stellt er trotzdem sowas zsm. da passt dann aber iwas nicht. Und wenn man ne andere Meinung hat, dann postet man die kurz im Anhang an ein ansonsten hilfsreiches Posting und gut ist... -> Mein Posting war hilfreich !



Und sowas von einem Mod...

MFG Ronin


----------



## Zidane de la Rocha (12. April 2009)

*AW: SILENT-OC-WAKÜ-High-End-PC Angebot/Verbesserungsvorschläge*

*Vorweg meine Meinung zu Ronin:*

Meine Sys-Konfiguration ist die eines HardwareLuxx Abonnenten!
Übertriebener High-End, jenseits eines guten Preis/Leistungsverhältnis! sprich: Luxus!

Wenn es 10% - 20% mehr Leistung sind + eine geringere, kaum wahrnehmbare Gesamtlautstärke + eine Wahnsinns Optik + Faszination an dem Projekt,

dann muss ich doch wissen, ob eben dieses mir die doppelten, oder sogar dreifachen Kosten wert ist!

Verbesserungsvorschläge, konstruktive Meinungen, Komponenten in Frage stellen, sinnvolle "abspeckungen"... und das alles in einem humanen, freundlichen Umgang ist mehr als erwünscht!

Was du machst ist alles, was von deiner Vorstellung ab geht, unter der Gürtellinie anzugreifen!

Deine Meinung aufzuzwingen und das unter aller Sau!

Da hilft es auch nicht wenn du dich mehrmals dafür entschuldigst

Mach es doch erst gar nicht

Du kannst auch nicht von deinen Bedürfnissen, auf derer anderer schließen!

halt dich einfach bedeckt, mit deinen "Dumm-System", "Dann respektierst du seinen produzierten Blödsinn !", "aber da du ja keinen Plan hast", " @ Zidane : Beide deine Threads sind vollkommen lächerlich", "also an die Redakteure, die anscheinend auf dem Mond leben, hiermit ein paar nette Grüße !"...

"er wäre auch so ein typischer Alienware Kunde"

 Klar ich sehne mich total nach lauten, Serien-Systemen 

Das ist total daneben und ich habe jetzt auch kein Bock mehr mich mit so einem Käse auseinander zu setzen!!!

*Die brauchbaren Infos die man aus deinen Hass-Predigten heraussaugen kann:*

-Stimmt es das meine gewählten SSDs unter Umständen unter Windows 7 nicht brauchbar sind???




ronin24 schrieb:


> Also dann will ich mal eben, damit du mal einen vernünftigen Vorschlag hörst :
> 
> Case : Antec Twelve Hundred -> ist nicht schlecht, nicht mein Favorit, aber nicht schlecht!
> 
> ...


----------



## Zidane de la Rocha (12. April 2009)

*AW: SILENT-OC-WAKÜ-High-End-PC Angebot/Verbesserungsvorschläge*

Zitat von *ruyven_macaran* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
_Dann verzieh dich doch bitte in dein Luxx,-> Was denn so aggressiv !? wir sind hier eben eXtreme und wenn jemand der Meinung ist, dass es ihm 4000 -> les doch bitte richtig, er will 6000 ausgeben, das sind 2000 Euro mehr, aber da du ja eXtreme bist ist das ja nichts !? -> es ist so lächerlich, genauso wie die Profi-PC Empfehlung in eurer Zeitung ! Tacken wert ist, das sein System 15% schneller als irgend ne Weicheikiste -> Da fällt mir nichts mehr zu ein... ach doch du bist ja eXtreme !!! ist, dann bitte. Wir geben trotzdem Tipps, wie man den Rechner, den man gerne möchte, so gut wie möglich hinbekommt. -> So gut wie möglich... achso komisch, dass dann noch keiner von euch eine Kompressor Kühlung empfohlen hat, obwohl ihr doch so "eXtreme" seit...

Ne längere Diskussion zur Hardwarezusammenstellung kann man sich an der Stelle jedenfalls sparen. -> Ja stimmt so wie ihr das macht, ihn darin  zu unterstützen einen Fehler zu machen ! Benchmarks und Tests gibts nun wirklich genug, so dass man davon ausgehen kann, dass sich der Threadersteller informiert hat. -> Oh ja und dann stellt er trotzdem sowas zsm. da passt dann aber iwas nicht. Und wenn man ne andere Meinung hat, dann postet man die kurz im Anhang an ein ansonsten hilfsreiches Posting und gut ist... -> Mein Posting war hilfreich !_


Deine Art ist so daneben Ronin!
halt dich einfach bedeckt, wenn du nichts sinnvolles beitragen kannst!

eine 9145€ Luxus-PC Empfehlung finde ich für ein Extreme Hardware-Mag okay!!! (es werden ja auch günstigere Varianten empfohlen)





ronin24 schrieb:


> Und sowas von einem Mod...
> 
> MFG Ronin



und sowas von einem Luxx Anhänger *kopfschütteln*

Wenn du hier bist, weil du dich da vergrault hast, dann bist du hier auch auf dem besten Wege dahin


----------



## Zidane de la Rocha (12. April 2009)

*AW: SILENT-OC-WAKÜ-High-End-PC Angebot/Verbesserungsvorschläge*



Parnshion schrieb:


> @Ronin24
> Es spricht für dich dass du so vieles über PCs weißt und für dein Vernunft, aber das ist noch lange kein Grund hier die ganzen Community schlecht zureden. Du redest ständig davon dass ihr bei Hluxx so toll und vernüntig seid und und und.... dabei sind grad bei euch die meisten Leute die 1000 € für ein Case ausgeben. (mein Gott, für ein Gehäuse 1000 €).
> Ich will hier jetzt nicht sagen dass Hluxx schlecht wäre, war nur so ein Beispiel.
> Außerdem finde ich dass jeder mit seinem Geld machen was er will, das sollen wir respektieren einfach. (bsp. wer braucht schon nen Ferrari, während ein Ford Panda einen auch vorwärt bringt, trotzdem kaufen sich Leute die teuren Sachen).
> ...



 richtige Einstellung




Parnshion schrieb:


> @Zidane
> Ein PC baut man sich selber, man lernt dabei auch jede menge, anstatt es von anderen bauen zu lassen. Dann hättest du dir auch ein Fertig-PC kaufen können (alienware). Wenn du was nicht weißt, kannst du die Community fragen, aber PC zusammen schrauben und nach dem eigenen Geschmack gestalten, das sollst du schon selbst machen.
> 
> mfg



auch das ist eine Vernüftige Meinung!

Bei mir ist es so das ich seid 6 Jahren PCGH und seid fast 3 Jahren HardwareLuxx Abonennt bin und auch sonst sehr belesen bin!

Ich informiere mich auch täglich auf der Page von PCGH

Ich Interessiere mich sehr in dieser Richtung, habe aber in der Praxis quasi kaum Erfahrung!

Und bei so einem Projekt wäre es mir lieb, wenn einer der richtig Ahnung hat, mich mindestens super unterstützt!


----------



## ronin24 (12. April 2009)

*AW: SILENT-OC-WAKÜ-High-End-PC Angebot/Verbesserungsvorschläge*

Ne ne ne ey ihr seit so lächerlich und nein ich habe mich im Luxx nicht vergrault und dort werde ich auch wieder hin zurück gehen, weil ihr hier meint ach wir sind so eXtreme etc. aber dann bei einem 6000 Euro Sys nicht mal auf Kompressorkühlung setzt, aber mir solls auch egal sein macht ihr mal euer eXtremes Ding weiter, ich habe meine Meinung dazu abgegeben und werde dafür direkt von einem Mod angemacht -> "Dann verzieh dich doch bitte in dein Luxx, wir sind hier eben eXtreme" ->OHA !!!

Gruß und Bye Bye ihr eXtremen Helden, Ronin

P.S. Für sowas ("Deine Art ist so daneben Ronin!") gibts im Luxx einen "Heul doch" Smiley xD.


----------



## Nucleus (12. April 2009)

*AW: SILENT-OC-WAKÜ-High-End-PC Angebot/Verbesserungsvorschläge*

Mach' Dir keinen Kopf - sofern Du keine zwei linken Hände und schonmal ne Kiste zusammengebaut hast, dürftest Du auch mit der WaKü klarkommen.

Immerhin habe ich das auch geschafft - auch den Wechsel des Kühlers meiner Grafikkarte, was für mich das erste Mal war


----------



## Zidane de la Rocha (12. April 2009)

*AW: SILENT-OC-WAKÜ-High-End-PC Angebot/Verbesserungsvorschläge*



On/OFF schrieb:


> Bist du WaKü-Neuling ? Ich könnte  dir was zusammenstellen wenn du mir noch dein Budget nennst



Jap keine Praxis-WaKü-Erfahrung!

*Ultra-Silent, sehr gute Kühlung und dann kommt der Preis!*

sollte also eine vernünftige, sehr leise Variante sein, die den Rahmen aber auch nicht sprengt!

Sie muss leise und gut sein! günstig wäre schön, aber notfalls kann sie auch angemessen teuer sein!

Das Netzteil stellt noch das größte Problem da...


----------



## Zidane de la Rocha (12. April 2009)

*AW: SILENT-OC-WAKÜ-High-End-PC Angebot/Verbesserungsvorschläge*



ronin24 schrieb:


> Ne ne ne ey ihr seit so lächerlich und nein ich habe mich im Luxx nicht vergrault und dort werde ich auch wieder hin zurück gehen, weil ihr hier meint ach wir sind so eXtreme etc. aber dann bei einem 6000 Euro Sys nicht mal auf Kompressorkühlung setzt, aber mir solls auch egal sein macht ihr mal euer eXtremes Ding weiter, ich habe meine Meinung dazu abgegeben und werde dafür direkt von einem Mod angemacht -> "Dann verzieh dich doch bitte in dein Luxx, wir sind hier eben eXtreme" ->OHA !!!
> 
> Gruß und Bye Bye ihr eXtremen Helden, Ronin
> 
> P.S. Für sowas ("Deine Art ist so daneben Ronin!") gibts im Luxx einen "Heul doch" Smiley xD.



soweit ich weiß ist eine Kompressorkühlung für mein Sys 1. nicht notwendig, 2. mit unter problematisch 3. für das gesamte Sys nicht einsetzbar! sprich ich brauche dann trotzdem noch zusätzlich eine andere Kühlung

ciao Ronin


----------



## Monsterclock (12. April 2009)

*AW: SILENT-OC-WAKÜ-High-End-PC Angebot/Verbesserungsvorschläge*

Netzteil da könnte man ja den Lüfter wechseln z.B. einen NB Multi in ein z.B. Caseking.de » Netzteile » Enermax » Enermax Revolution 85+ Netzteil - 850 Watt
wenn das überhaupt noch nötig ist


----------



## Zidane de la Rocha (12. April 2009)

*AW: SILENT-OC-WAKÜ-High-End-PC Angebot/Verbesserungsvorschläge*



Monsterclock schrieb:


> Netzteil da könnte man ja den Lüfter wechseln z.B. einen NB Multi in ein z.B. Caseking.de » Netzteile » Enermax » Enermax*Revolution 85+ Netzteil - 850 Watt
> wenn das überhaupt noch nötig ist




Die NB Multis werden ja wahrscheinlich für die Radis auch eingesetzt, von daher eine super Lösung!

Hat denn noch keiner Erfahrungen bez. der Lautstärke des Revolution 85+???

Das würd mich ja brennend interessieren! das NT ansich muss ja sehr gut sein!?...


----------



## Zidane de la Rocha (12. April 2009)

*AW: SILENT-OC-WAKÜ-High-End-PC Angebot/Verbesserungsvorschläge*



Madz schrieb:


> Bitte überdenke doch einmal deine Systemplanung. Du kannst für viel weniger Geld beinahe die selbe Leistung erreichen und verbrennst (durch den exorbitanten Wertverlust) deutlich weniger Geld. Dafür kannst du ja in Urlaub fahren, deiner Freundin was schenken oder, oder, oder... es gibt so viele Dinge die materiell/idiell/praktisch vielfach mehr wert- und sinnvoller sind als ein 6000€ PC.



Du/Ihr hast/habt natürlich nicht unrecht!

Es ist ne Masse Kohle, die man wesentlich sinnvoller nutzen kann!!!

Ich überlege es mir, oder noch besser ich poste und lasse mich bezüglich einer abgespeckten Variante noch beraten/verbessern!

dann mal schauen wozu ihr mir ratet, oder ich mich hingezogen fühle

@alle
nochmals DANKE an alle sinnvollen Beiträge


----------



## Monsterclock (12. April 2009)

*AW: SILENT-OC-WAKÜ-High-End-PC Angebot/Verbesserungsvorschläge*

also ich kenn das netzteil zwar net aber mit einen Wirkungsgrad von 85% und mehr dürfte es nicht laut sein bzw viel wärme abzutransportieren haben (und du verbrauchst auch nicht so viel Strom )


----------



## Zidane de la Rocha (12. April 2009)

*AW: SILENT-OC-WAKÜ-High-End-PC Angebot/Verbesserungsvorschläge*



Nucleus schrieb:


> Mach' Dir keinen Kopf - sofern Du keine zwei linken Hände und schonmal ne Kiste zusammengebaut hast, dürftest Du auch mit der WaKü klarkommen.
> 
> Immerhin habe ich das auch geschafft - auch den Wechsel des Kühlers meiner Grafikkarte, was für mich das erste Mal war



das macht mir wirklich Mut


----------



## Zidane de la Rocha (12. April 2009)

*AW: SILENT-OC-WAKÜ-High-End-PC Angebot/Verbesserungsvorschläge*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Zitat:
> Zitat von *Zidane de la Rocha*
> 
> 
> ...



-> Musik, Gaming, Filme... hatte überlegt mir eine Auzentech zuzulegen, aber mit der X-Fi Titanium kann ich ja eig. nichts Falsch machen


----------



## revil (12. April 2009)

*AW: SILENT-OC-WAKÜ-High-End-PC Angebot/Verbesserungsvorschläge*

irgendwie finde ich ronin schon lächerlich ist doch egal pb er jetzt 6000 euro ausgeben will für ein pc und mit dem forum hat das auch ncihts zu tun. im luxx gibts viel mehr freaks die zig geld ausgeben für krams was sie net brauchen.


----------



## Parnshion (12. April 2009)

*AW: SILENT-OC-WAKÜ-High-End-PC Angebot/Verbesserungsvorschläge*

Also, ich weiss nicht was noch alles fehlt, aber mit der Mora und 9x NB langsam drehende Lüfter + Pumpe (Laing) im ein Dämmerbox + NT beQueit +1000, reicht es doch vollkommend, und was sollt da denn noch lärm verurssachen wenn du SSD benutzt?!
Den Triple kannst du dir auch gleich ersparen. Wenn man da noch was hört, musst man schon sehr sehhhhhhrrrrrr nah ran gehen. wenn du noch dazu Gehäuse mit Dämmermatten oder Dämmermatten fürs Gehäuse holst.......mein Gott, musst man Ohren haben wie ein Hund um da was wahrzunehmen.
Ach, wünsche ich hätte auch sowas 
mfg


----------



## nemetona (12. April 2009)

*AW: SILENT-OC-WAKÜ-High-End-PC Angebot/Verbesserungsvorschläge*

Als grobe Empfehlung für dein System würde ich auf meinen Beispielkonfithrad ( siehe Signatur ) verweisen, Konfi 3.4 sollte eine gute Basis sein.
Die Vorbemerkungen sind wichtig und den Waküguide könntest du dir auch mal ansehen.
Da du eventuell schon enge Radien benötigst wär eine Konfi mit 16/10er Danger Den Schlauch mit passenden Anschlüssen empfehlenswert.

Falls du deine Systemkofi mal überarbeitet hast, wär ein aktualler Stand der Konfi mal Interessant.


----------



## Monsterclock (12. April 2009)

*AW: SILENT-OC-WAKÜ-High-End-PC Angebot/Verbesserungsvorschläge*

@Parnshion ei beQuiet NT ist net schlecht leider neigen die manchmal zu Spulefiepen (wie meins )

Wie sieht es eigentlich aus wenn man Monsta Radi von TFC nimmt? den könnte man auch innerhalb verbauen und Kühlleistung hat der auch genug und man könnte die drei Lüfter an die Aquastream anschließen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. April 2009)

*AW: SILENT-OC-WAKÜ-High-End-PC Angebot/Verbesserungsvorschläge*



Zidane de la Rocha schrieb:


> soweit ich weiß ist eine Kompressorkühlung für mein Sys 1. nicht notwendig, 2. mit unter problematisch 3. für das gesamte Sys nicht einsetzbar! sprich ich brauche dann trotzdem noch zusätzlich eine andere Kühlung
> 
> ciao Ronin



Vor allem ist sie auch laut - und eben das soll es hier ja nicht sein 
Da könnte man höchstens einen Chiller in den Nachbarraum stellen, aber bislang planen wir noch einen Rechner, kein Gebäude. 



Monsterclock schrieb:


> Netzteil da könnte man ja den Lüfter wechseln z.B. einen NB Multi in ein z.B. Caseking.de » Netzteile » Enermax » Enermax*Revolution 85+ Netzteil - 850 Watt
> wenn das überhaupt noch nötig ist



Weiß nicht so recht, ob man ein System von vorneherein so planen sollte, dass man als aller erstes mal die Betriebssicherheit des Netzteils gefährden muss...




			
				zidane schrieb:
			
		

> -> also tut es der Mora auch alleine!? gibt es auch eine sinnvolle komplett interne Variante??



Sollte er. 
Intern wird extrem schwierig - es gibt zwar n paar sehr dicke Radiatoren (z.B. Monsta), die in einigen Situationen eine Leistungs-Alternative zu nem 1080er sind, da kommen dann aber immer recht schnell drehende Lüfter zum Einsatz.
Will man Silent bleiben, braucht man einfach nen großen, flächigen Radi.
(abgesehen davon muss man nen Monsta auch erstmal intern verbaut bekommen  )



> > gut also aquastream XT standard + eine gute Lüftersteuerung!?



Jup. Wobei es hier mehrere Qualitäten von "gut" gibt - wenn du keine automatische Steuerung brauchst, gibt es z.B. von Scythe auch schon vergleichbar günstige manuelle Modelle, die ausreichend weit runterregeln können.



> -> jap hab ich mir auch schon überlegt gibt es deine keine richtig guten Lösungen, um die Geräusche der Laufwerke zu reduzieren??? Dämmung, Entkopplung...???



Entkoppeln ist möglich, aber man braucht eben "mehr als 5,25" Platz, was bei in den meisten Fällen eher unter Casecon denn Casemod fallen wird.
Dämmen erfordert vor allem eine sehr solide Tür mit genug Platz für Dämmmaterial - kann man afaik auch nicht kaufen, nur selber bauen.



noch zwei allgemeine Sachen:
- *@all*: Bestätigung ist nett, aber wenn ein Mod jemanden darauf hinweißt, dass seine Posts ein bissl wenig zum eigentlichen Thema beitragen, dann macht er das eigentlich in der Absicht, derartige Posts zu unterbinden. Wer als jemandem die Meinung geigen wollen, machen das mal bitte per PM... (hören aber auf, wenn derjenige sich über Spam oder Ausdruck beschwert)
- *@hmmm... luxxer?* (sorry Leute, nicht persönlich - aber 3 von 3 Fällen heute sind ne Statistik  ): Es würde das zitieren wirklich deutlich erleichtern, wenn ihr auch mit quote-Tags statt mit farben arbeiten würdet, damit Beiträge klar getrennt sind und auch als Quote von der Software übernommen werden können.


----------



## Zidane de la Rocha (13. April 2009)

*AW: SILENT-OC-WAKÜ-High-End-PC Angebot/Verbesserungsvorschläge*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Weiß nicht so recht, ob man ein System von vorneherein so planen sollte, dass man als aller erstes mal die Betriebssicherheit des Netzteils gefährden muss...



Der Einwand ist wohl berechtigt :-/



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Sollte er.
> Intern wird extrem schwierig - es gibt zwar n paar sehr dicke Radiatoren (z.B. Monsta), die in einigen Situationen eine Leistungs-Alternative zu nem 1080er sind, da kommen dann aber immer recht schnell drehende Lüfter zum Einsatz.
> Will man Silent bleiben, braucht man einfach nen großen, flächigen Radi.
> (abgesehen davon muss man nen Monsta auch erstmal intern verbaut bekommen  )



okay Mora



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Jup. Wobei es hier mehrere Qualitäten von "gut" gibt - wenn du keine automatische Steuerung brauchst, gibt es z.B. von Scythe auch schon vergleichbar günstige manuelle Modelle, die ausreichend weit runterregeln können.



Man liest bei den aquaeros immer von bis zu 4Lüftern die geregelt werden können!?? Wie kann ich alle 9 Mora Lüfter + 3-4 Gehäuselüfter temperaturregeln???
Brauch man bei den Noiseblocker Multiframe S-Series MF12-S1 unbedingt eine Steuerung?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Entkoppeln ist möglich, aber man braucht eben "mehr als 5,25" Platz, was bei in den meisten Fällen eher unter Casecon denn Casemod fallen wird.
> Dämmen erfordert vor allem eine sehr solide Tür mit genug Platz für Dämmmaterial - kann man afaik auch nicht kaufen, nur selber bauen



Ich liebäugel mit dem Lian Li PC-V2110 in schwarz! Gehäuse samt schwenkbarer Tür gedämmt, optische Laufwerke entkoppelt! + Mora an der linken Seite müsste das doch en super Gesamtbild abliefern, oder!???

ich werde gleich mal meine aktuelle Konfig im ersten Post einarbeiten...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. April 2009)

*AW: SILENT-OC-WAKÜ-High-End-PC Angebot/Verbesserungsvorschläge*



Zidane de la Rocha schrieb:


> Man liest bei den aquaeros immer von bis zu 4Lüftern die geregelt werden können!?? Wie kann ich alle 9 Mora Lüfter + 3-4 Gehäuselüfter temperaturregeln???



Der Aquaero verkraftet ~0,8-0,9A pro Kanal das reicht für min. 3 Noiseblocker oder bequem für 4-5 S-Flex.



> Brauch man bei den Noiseblocker Multiframe S-Series MF12-S1 unbedingt eine Steuerung?



Ich würde im Zweifelsfall immer zu etwas schneller drehenden Lüftern und einer Steuerung tendieren - Reserven für OC und Hochsommer sind genauso nett, wie zusätzliches Silent-Potential im Idle-Betrieb.


----------



## Zidane de la Rocha (13. April 2009)

*AW: SILENT-OC-WAKÜ-High-End-PC Angebot/Verbesserungsvorschläge*

*System-Konfiguration Stand: 13.04.09  -->  *#*1* (*permalink*)


----------



## Monsterclock (13. April 2009)

*AW: SILENT-OC-WAKÜ-High-End-PC Angebot/Verbesserungsvorschläge*

nochmal zum NT:
Das 1050Watt hat bei einer Auslastung von ca 50% die maximale Effizientz (von ca 91%). Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass das ganze System ungefähr 700 Watt (last) braucht (Wirkungsgrad noch 90%) und der Lüfter, der übrigens 13,5cm hat, mit 800-900UPM läuft. 
genaue Angaben gibts hier: ENERMAX.DE - Revolution85+


----------



## nemetona (13. April 2009)

*AW: SILENT-OC-WAKÜ-High-End-PC Angebot/Verbesserungsvorschläge*

Zu deiner Systenkonfiguration:
-ich würde nur 6GB Ram verbauen
-nur eine SSD für die Systempartition und eine große HDD

und zur Wakü:
-eine Aquaero ist ausreichend, pro Kanal kannst du locker 3 St. 120mm Lüfter steuern ( max 10W je Kanal ), 4 Kanäle hat die Aquaero, das heist 3 Kanäle mit 3 Lüftern für den Mora und ein Kanal übrig z.B. für Gehäuselüfter, aber max 30W insgesammt. 1200er S-Flex wären auch noch eine Alternative, diese sind etwas genügsamer und preiswerter.
-auf die Vibrationsdämpfer beim der Montage der Lüfter an der Mora Blende kannst du verzichten, das Edelstahlblech ist dick genug und die Lüfter sind darin so eng beieinander, da vibriert nix.
-welchen Korrosionsschutz möchtest du einsetzen?
-für die AS Pumpe die nötigen Eheim 1046 Einlass- und Auslassadapter nicht vergessen!


----------



## el barto (13. April 2009)

*AW: SILENT-OC-WAKÜ-High-End-PC Angebot/Verbesserungsvorschläge*

Mal ganz abseits der "sind 6000 Euro für ein sys noch verhältnismäßig"-Diskussion mal meine Vorschläge.

Zum Gesamtsys:

6GB reichen locker, alles andere wirst du nicht füllen können. 

Würde auch nur eine Graka kaufen, und dann eine MultiGPU Lösung zu opft brachliegende Leistung hat.

Zur Wakü

Ein Mora incl. Blende und 9x Noiseblockern sollte alles gut küheln können, wobei du dir dann noch überlegen solltest wo du den anbringst, willst du den an den PC schrauben oder wie. wie hoch ist da deine Bastelbereitschaft?

mfg el barto


----------



## On/OFF (17. April 2009)

*AW: SILENT-OC-WAKÜ-High-End-PC Angebot/Verbesserungsvorschläge*

Für die Noiseblocker S1    brauchste keine Steuerung , di kannste dir sparen , weil du fast zusehen kannst wie die drehn ,    und mit 9 am mora was willste mehr?   Steuerung ist Quatsch, wer will das schon?


PS:   oh gug ma , hab meine 9 Noiseblocker andere Drehzahlen verpasst ,     aber die CPU ist genau so heiß...............


könntest die auch runterreglen , wäre aber Quatsch ^^


----------



## On/OFF (17. April 2009)

*AW: SILENT-OC-WAKÜ-High-End-PC Angebot/Verbesserungsvorschläge*

Adere Frage Für was brauch man eine Lüftersteuerung?


----------



## Zidane de la Rocha (17. April 2009)

*AW: SILENT-OC-WAKÜ-High-End-PC Angebot/Verbesserungsvorschläge*



On/OFF schrieb:


> Adere Frage Für was brauch man eine Lüftersteuerung?



- Optische Darstellung der Sensor-Daten
- Diagnosefunktionen für die aquastream-XT
- In Kombination mit den Noiseblocker Multiframe S2, die bessere Lösung für heiße Sommertage!!?? auf die Lautstärke + Airflow des S1 runterdrehbar (750 U/Min, 8dB(A), 58 m³/h) und bei Bedarf (z.B. Sommertemperaturen) auf 1250 U/Min, 19 dB(A), 87 m³/h hochregelbar!!??


----------



## On/OFF (17. April 2009)

*AW: SILENT-OC-WAKÜ-High-End-PC Angebot/Verbesserungsvorschläge*

warum  hochregeln ? hast du ne billig CPU?


Sensordaten , sind sehr wichtig ^^

Diagnosefunktion    -   wenn Pumpe kaputt , dann ist sie kaputt.
hast ja keine Koi im Kreislauf  ^^


----------



## Zidane de la Rocha (17. April 2009)

On/OFF schrieb:


> warum  hochregeln ? hast du ne billig CPU?



nö, aber ein noch höherer Airflow kann doch im Sommer bei OC Komponenten nicht schaden

Ist ein S2er den ca. auf die S1er Lautstärke + Airflow regelbar??? (mit der aquaero)

Ist ein Staubfilter für die 9 Lüfter des Mora notwendig, oder ist es bei der Kombi Mora 2 Pro + Lüfterblende + 9 Lüfter schnuppe, da es gut zu reinigen ist!?



On/OFF schrieb:


> hast ja keine Koi im Kreislauf  ^^



Kois wären auch noch ne feine Sache


----------



## On/OFF (17. April 2009)

eigentlich Rille ob da Koi´s mit drin sind , die Kühlleistung bleibt gleich .


PS; Bei Neuen ^^ Lüftern , @ ...m³/h  ...............




...
 Staubsauger reicht ab un zu

mfg  ,   ich hoffe konnte dir wieterhelfen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. April 2009)

*AW: SILENT-OC-WAKÜ-High-End-PC Angebot/Verbesserungsvorschläge*



Zidane de la Rocha schrieb:


> - Diagnosefunktionen für die aquastream-XT



Die kannst du allerdings auch via USB auslesen.



Zidane de la Rocha schrieb:


> Ist ein Staubfilter für die 9 Lüfter des Mora notwendig, oder ist es bei der Kombi Mora 2 Pro + Lüfterblende + 9 Lüfter schnuppe, da es gut zu reinigen ist!?



Kann mir nichts leichter zu reinigen vorstllen, als einen Radiator, der außen am Gehäuse hängt.


@beide:
Nur mal so als Hinweis - wir haben eine "ändern" Funktion, dual bzw. sogar triple-Posts müssen nicht sein.


----------



## Zidane de la Rocha (17. April 2009)

*AW: SILENT-OC-WAKÜ-High-End-PC Angebot/Verbesserungsvorschläge*

Er hat sein Kommentar ja dreimal erweitert^^ aber hast natürlich recht

Das mit den Staubfiltern hat sich dann erledigt DANKE

*aktuelle Varianten des Systems:* #*1* (*permalink*)


----------



## On/OFF (17. April 2009)

*AW: SILENT-OC-WAKÜ-High-End-PC Angebot/Verbesserungsvorschläge*

wie was Er ? , fds


----------



## On/OFF (17. April 2009)

*AW: SILENT-OC-WAKÜ-High-End-PC Angebot/Verbesserungsvorschläge*

ruyven_Macaren  , was schlgst du vor , kannste uns helfen bei " Streit"



oder machen wir einen Ruyven_Macarenssenfthread auf ?


----------



## Zidane de la Rocha (17. April 2009)

*AW: SILENT-OC-WAKÜ-High-End-PC Angebot/Verbesserungsvorschläge*

vernünftig und glücklich einfach den nicht vorhandenen Streit nicht mehr ansprechen

*SO HABE JETZT MAL DIE KONFIG AKTUALISIERT*...

*Was haltet ihr davon???

Passt das so???

Irgendwas vergessen???*

*Vorschläge zur Optimierung???*


----------



## fadade (17. April 2009)

*AW: SILENT-OC-WAKÜ-High-End-PC Angebot/Verbesserungsvorschläge*

Ich halte von beiden Konfigs recht viel 

Allerdings gebe ich den anderen recht: Die von der Leistung bessere Konfig lohnt sich eig noch nicht!!! Tendenz = abgespeckte Konfig

Eine Dämmbox für ein optisches Laufwerk wird es so wohl nicht geben (oder?) aber man kann drüber und drunter dämmende Materiealien anbringen (bei mir sinds zwei Styroporplatten


----------



## On/OFF (17. April 2009)

*AW: SILENT-OC-WAKÜ-High-End-PC Angebot/Verbesserungsvorschläge*



fadade schrieb:


> Ich halte von beiden Konfigs recht viel
> 
> Allerdings gebe ich den anderen recht: Die von der Leistung bessere Konfig lohnt sich eig noch nicht!!! Tendenz = abgespeckte Konfig
> 
> Eine Dämmbox für ein optisches Laufwerk wird es so wohl nicht geben (oder?) aber man kann drüber und drunter dämmende Materiealien anbringen (bei mir sinds zwei Styroporplatten




was für silentfreak bist du ?


----------



## totovo (17. April 2009)

*AW: SILENT-OC-WAKÜ-High-End-PC Angebot/Verbesserungsvorschläge*

Also erst einmal zu dieser Diskusion hier: Ich meine so dreist muss man erst einmal sein...
Behaupten man könne als außenstehender besser über das Geld eines anderen entscheiden ist ja wohl mehr als

Naja egal...

Auf jedenfall jetzt mal zu dem Sys, damit das hier mal zum abschluss kommt

Ich würde auf jedenfall sagen das ein Mora bei den hitzigen komponenten und den Silent Ansprüchen gerecht wird!
aber warum kein Tripelchannel für den Core I7?
also wenn man CPU, Northbridge die 4? HD-Kühler, die beiden Grakas, den Radi, Pumpe, AGB zusammen zählt dann kommt man auf 24? Anschlüsse...
davon würde ich 8 gewinkelte und 16 normale nehmen achso Die Sensoren würde ich auf jeden Fall mit einbauen Durchfluss uns Temp des Wassers sind immer interesannt! dann braucht man aber noch 4 Anschlüsse dazu...

Schlauch würde ich 6m empfehlen sollte reichen...

so ich hoffe ich habe nichts vergessen was du noch wissen wolltest!

mfg
totovo


----------



## Zidane de la Rocha (17. April 2009)

*AW: SILENT-OC-WAKÜ-High-End-PC Angebot/Verbesserungsvorschläge*



totovo schrieb:


> aber warum kein Tripelchannel für den Core I7?



Arbeitsspeicher ist Triple Channel



totovo schrieb:


> die 4? HD-Kühler



es ist *ein* doppel hd-Kühler mit zusätzlichen "Kühlplatten"


----------



## Zidane de la Rocha (17. April 2009)

*AW: SILENT-OC-WAKÜ-High-End-PC Angebot/Verbesserungsvorschläge*



fadade schrieb:


> Eine Dämmbox für ein optisches Laufwerk wird es so wohl nicht geben (oder?) aber man kann drüber und drunter dämmende Materiealien anbringen (bei mir sinds zwei Styroporplatten



Das Gehäuse ist ja schon samt Fronttür gedämmt, aber das wird mit der Entkopplung der Laufwerke zusammen immer noch nicht reichen (unter "Last")...

Es wäre super wenn diese (letzte) Geräuschkulisse noch zu zähmen wäre


----------



## totovo (17. April 2009)

*AW: SILENT-OC-WAKÜ-High-End-PC Angebot/Verbesserungsvorschläge*



Zidane de la Rocha schrieb:


> Arbeitsspeicher ist Triple Channel
> 
> 
> 
> es ist *ein* doppel hd-Kühler mit zusätzlichen "Kühlplatten"



sicher ich sehe da nur zwei mal 6 gb...

achso dann korigiert sich die Anzahl der Anschlüsse auf insgesammt 18

mfg
ach ja zusammen bauen würde ich das ganze natürlich auch...


----------



## fadade (17. April 2009)

*AW: SILENT-OC-WAKÜ-High-End-PC Angebot/Verbesserungsvorschläge*



Zidane de la Rocha schrieb:


> Das Gehäuse ist ja schon samt Fronttür gedämmt, aber das wird mit der Entkopplung der Laufwerke zusammen immer noch nicht reichen (unter "Last")...
> 
> Es wäre super wenn diese (letzte) Geräuschkulisse noch zu zähmen wäre



nej nej nej!!
Da musste evtl. per Software ran! Aber eine Dämmbox, die breiter als ein 5,25" Schacht ist () macht keinen Sinn, da sie nirgendwo passt


----------



## fadade (17. April 2009)

*AW: SILENT-OC-WAKÜ-High-End-PC Angebot/Verbesserungsvorschläge*



On/OFF schrieb:


> was für silentfreak bist du ?



Hmm ich würde mal sagen, das ist eine lange Geschichte und was ist dagegen auszusetzen? 

Ich bin ja net allein ein Silentfreak! (s. Zidane de la rocha ^^)


----------



## Zidane de la Rocha (17. April 2009)

*AW: SILENT-OC-WAKÜ-High-End-PC Angebot/Verbesserungsvorschläge*



totovo schrieb:


> sicher ich sehe da nur zwei mal 6 gb...



*3x* 2gb je 6gb kit



totovo schrieb:


> ach ja zusammen bauen würde ich das ganze natürlich auch...



hehe. Viel Erfahrung? 
mach mir mal ein Angebot was ich nicht ausschlagen kann

vielleicht trau ich mich mittlerweile aber doch selber ran

Die Komponenten beziehe ich auf jeden Fall!


----------



## Zidane de la Rocha (17. April 2009)

*AW: SILENT-OC-WAKÜ-High-End-PC Angebot/Verbesserungsvorschläge*



fadade schrieb:


> Aber eine Dämmbox, die breiter als ein 5,25" Schacht ist () macht keinen Sinn, da sie nirgendwo passt



ohne großen Bastelaufwand sind die 5,25" bei nahezu allen Gehäusen ein Problem (Dämmbox-technisch)

Externe Lösungen sind ja auch blöd.


----------



## fadade (17. April 2009)

*AW: SILENT-OC-WAKÜ-High-End-PC Angebot/Verbesserungsvorschläge*



Zidane de la Rocha schrieb:


> *3x* 2gb je 6gb kit



Also alle Bänke voll!!!!! (6x 2GB bei der teueren Konfig und 3x 2GB bei der günstigeren ...)



Zidane de la Rocha schrieb:


> vielleicht trau ich mich mittlerweile aber doch selber ran



Auf einmal wird er geizig  oder isses die Abenteuerlust ...xD


----------



## totovo (17. April 2009)

*AW: SILENT-OC-WAKÜ-High-End-PC Angebot/Verbesserungsvorschläge*



Zidane de la Rocha schrieb:


> *3x* 2gb je 6gb kit



tatsache du (oder besser google) hast mich überzeugt


> hehe. Viel Erfahrung?


jo kann man so sagen...
aber vorallem bin ich vorsichtig und erfinderisch!





> mach mir mal ein Angebot was ich nicht ausschlagen kann


mh für nen fuffi würde ichs machen! (eig sogar umsonst da es mir riesigen spaß macht!)
(wenn du es selber abholst!)


> vielleicht trau ich mich mittlerweile aber doch selber ran


jo ich sag nur es macht einfach spaß...


> Die Komponenten beziehe ich auf jeden Fall!



mfg


----------



## fadade (17. April 2009)

*AW: SILENT-OC-WAKÜ-High-End-PC Angebot/Verbesserungsvorschläge*



Zidane de la Rocha schrieb:


> ohne großen Bastelaufwand sind die 5,25" bei nahezu allen Gehäusen ein Problem (Dämmbox-technisch)
> 
> Externe Lösungen sind ja auch blöd.



Ich könnt dir meine Konstruktion ver .... leihen/kaufen ...^^ Aber soviel Verbesserung darfst du dir net erhoffen! (Leider, da die Laufwerke ja immer noch verschraubt sind und somit am Gehäuse rumwackeln )


----------



## Zidane de la Rocha (17. April 2009)

*AW: SILENT-OC-WAKÜ-High-End-PC Angebot/Verbesserungsvorschläge*



totovo schrieb:


> t
> jo kann man so sagen...
> aber vorallem bin ich vorsichtig und erfinderisch!
> mh für nen fuffi würde ichs machen! (eig sogar umsonst da es mir riesigen spaß macht!)
> ...



Die coolste Lösung wäre glaub ich, wenn einer mit viel WaKü und OC Erfahrung mal Zeit hätte und man es dann zusammen aufbauen könnte

PLZ: 59...

für Verpflegung und gute Laune würde ich natürlich sorgen


----------



## Zidane de la Rocha (17. April 2009)

*AW: SILENT-OC-WAKÜ-High-End-PC Angebot/Verbesserungsvorschläge*



fadade schrieb:


> Ich könnt dir meine Konstruktion ver .... leihen/kaufen ...^^ Aber soviel Verbesserung darfst du dir net erhoffen! (Leider, da die Laufwerke ja immer noch verschraubt sind und somit am Gehäuse rumwackeln )



dafür gibt es ja eine vernünftige Entkopplung
da muss es doch eine effektive Möglichkeit geben...


----------



## fadade (17. April 2009)

*AW: SILENT-OC-WAKÜ-High-End-PC Angebot/Verbesserungsvorschläge*



Zidane de la Rocha schrieb:


> PLZ: 59...
> für Verpflegung und gute Laune würde ich natürlich sorgen



Ich weiß, wo du wohnst(!) .... schonma bei google maps reingeschaut  

Zeit.... Ferien sind grad vorbei, aber es gibt ja immer noch das Wochenende 

Von einer Entkopplung für opt. Laufwerke ahb ich so aber noch nixx gehört !


----------



## Zidane de la Rocha (17. April 2009)

*AW: SILENT-OC-WAKÜ-High-End-PC Angebot/Verbesserungsvorschläge*



fadade schrieb:


> Ich weiß, wo du wohnst(!) .... schonma bei google maps reingeschaut



fühl mich auf einmal so beobachtet



fadade schrieb:


> Zeit.... Ferien sind grad vorbei, aber es gibt ja immer noch das Wochenende



jap



fadade schrieb:


> Von einer Entkopplung für opt. Laufwerke ahb ich so aber noch nixx gehört !



Man kann so ziemlich alles vom Gehäuse entkoppeln


----------



## fadade (17. April 2009)

*AW: SILENT-OC-WAKÜ-High-End-PC Angebot/Verbesserungsvorschläge*



Zidane de la Rocha schrieb:


> Man kann so ziemlich alles vom Gehäuse entkoppeln



Das stimmt ... bei meinem Gehäuse z.B. da werden die opt. Laufwerke mit Schienen befestigt. Die könte man ja auch weglassen und so Gummischläuche oder sowas in der Art nehmen  .... wenn dein Gehäuse das ermöglicht ^^


----------



## totovo (18. April 2009)

*AW: SILENT-OC-WAKÜ-High-End-PC Angebot/Verbesserungsvorschläge*



Zidane de la Rocha schrieb:


> Die coolste Lösung wäre glaub ich, wenn einer mit viel WaKü und OC Erfahrung mal Zeit hätte und man es dann zusammen aufbauen könnte
> 
> PLZ: 59...
> 
> für Verpflegung und gute Laune würde ich natürlich sorgen



Zeit kein problem?!
ABER von Jena wären das über 300km ich glaub das lohnt sich nicht wirklich^^

mfg


----------



## Zidane de la Rocha (20. April 2009)

*AW: SILENT-OC-WAKÜ-High-End-PC Angebot/Verbesserungsvorschläge*



totovo schrieb:


> Zeit kein problem?!
> ABER von Jena wären das über 300km ich glaub das lohnt sich nicht wirklich^^
> 
> mfg



sehr schade


----------



## fadade (21. April 2009)

*AW: SILENT-OC-WAKÜ-High-End-PC Angebot/Verbesserungsvorschläge*

Tjaaa, da bin ich ja fast nebenan xDDD

Haste eig vor am Gehäuse auch noch nen paar Mods vorzunehmen?

also später mal...


----------



## DerGamer (22. April 2009)

*AW: SILENT-OC-WAKÜ-High-End-PC Angebot/Verbesserungsvorschläge*

[*quote*​=;roni709099]@Madz: Ja du hast ja recht, ich habe mich im Ton vergriffen, aber dafür entschuldigte ich mich auch, aber wenn ich solche Vorhaben sehe, dann bringt mich das halt zum kochen, weil manche Leute gar nicht richtig wissen was 6000 Euro sind (!), dafür kann man sich einen schiken Kleinwagen kaufen !!!

Gruß Ronin
Edit​ : Hatte ich ja ganz vergessen, aber hiermit nachgereicht, FROHE OSTERN AN ALLE.[/quote]


ich muss leider auch was dazu sagen weil es in mir brodelt 
wenn er sich halt für 6000 euro einen pc kaufen will dann las ihn doch
ich glaube es weiß jeder was 6000 euro sind nur für den einen ist es viel für den anderen viel weniger 
es kann auch jeden egal sein wie viel geld jemand für irgendwas ausgeben  will
oder spricht da der neid aus dir


----------



## Madz (22. April 2009)

*AW: SILENT-OC-WAKÜ-High-End-PC Angebot/Verbesserungsvorschläge*



> spricht da der neid aus dir


Neid? Nein absolutes Unverständnis, wie man so dumm sein kann.


----------



## DerGamer (22. April 2009)

*AW: SILENT-OC-WAKÜ-High-End-PC Angebot/Verbesserungsvorschläge*



Madz schrieb:


> Neid? Nein absolutes Unverständnis, wie man so dumm sein kann.



aber wenn man das geld hat und das selbige dafür ausgeben möchte warum nicht was hat das gleich mit dumm zu tun
siehe post 46 (bsp. wer braucht schon nen Ferrari, während ein Ford Panda einen auch vorwärt bringt, trotzdem kaufen sich Leute die teuren Sachen).

ps. ich persönlich würde bei weitem nicht so viel geld für ein pc ausgeben aber wer will


----------



## Zidane de la Rocha (22. April 2009)

*AW: SILENT-OC-WAKÜ-High-End-PC Angebot/Verbesserungsvorschläge*

Ich kann mich nur selber zitieren zu diesem Thema bzw. Ronins Aussagen oder derer die ähnlich sind:




Zidane de la Rocha schrieb:


> *Vorweg meine Meinung zu Ronin:*
> 
> Meine Sys-Konfiguration ist die eines HardwareLuxx Abonnenten!
> Übertriebener High-End, jenseits eines guten Preis/Leistungsverhältnis! sprich: Luxus!
> ...



Schade das manche nicht verstehen das Menschen verschiedene Ansichten, Meinungen etc. haben können und es nicht nur schwarz und weiß der eigenen Meinung gibt! 

Kritik ist doch okay, aber Angriffe auf meine Person und rumpöbeln ist doch echt mal total daneben und hat allen keinen Spaß bereitet, zudem auch das thema verfehlt...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. April 2009)

*AW: SILENT-OC-WAKÜ-High-End-PC Angebot/Verbesserungsvorschläge*

*hüstel*
Ehe das hier schon wieder anfängt:
Wer weitermacht kassiert Punkte.


----------



## Jakob (23. November 2009)

*AW: SILENT-OC-WAKÜ-High-End-PC Angebot/Verbesserungsvorschläge*

ich würde mir nie so ein teuers system zusammen stellen und zwar aus seehr vielen gründen.
aber andererseits weiß ich selbst dass wenn man erstmal wirklch dabei ist sich alles dann wie von selbst hochsummiert^^
aber 6000€ sind wirklich viel das ganz verteilt auf 2 pcs würde ich sinnvoller finden (bzw. 4) aber wenn jemand wirklich das geld (oder die motivation) hätte, obwohl zweiteres glaube ich bei jedem begeisterten PC-Freak ohne grenzen vorhanden wäre, Bitte dann soll ers tun.
na ja jedem das seine trotzdem viel glück bei deinem projekt und lass nichts kaputtgehen wär schade^^

PS: ich glaub ich bin schon etwas zu spät


----------



## emazemc (23. November 2009)

*AW: SILENT-OC-WAKÜ-High-End-PC Angebot/Verbesserungsvorschläge*

glaube ich auch  der thread is ja schon nen halbes jahr alt


----------

